# Calls for Obama to be Impeached already



## Nemesis (Nov 7, 2008)

> Barack Obama has not even been sworn in yet as the 44th president of the United States but groups are springing up online calling for his impeachment.
> 
> On Facebook, an "Impeach Barack Obama" group has attracted more than 700 members and a lively debate about the Democrat's election victory on Tuesday over Republican John McCain.
> 
> ...





Okay i know you get facebook groups for anything but come on this guy was elected less than 5 days ago and won't even be president till January 20th.

and then you get sites like this. 

Now don't get me wrong I KNOW that these are the lunatic fringe but hell has any other president had calls for impeachment BEFORE they took office.

I guess the moral is for the few.  If your person can't win an election you can always try to impeach.

(Sorry if already shown)

Seriously some people crack me up xD


----------



## sukker monkeez (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow.... I say again... wow.... that's really messed up. He's not even the president yet.


----------



## Xion (Nov 7, 2008)

Well now he has assumed Bush's role. It is only natural for him to be hated for a little while.


----------



## Republican (Nov 7, 2008)

Nemesis said:


> has any other president had calls for impeachment BEFORE they took office.



Very, very likely.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 7, 2008)

There is not enough facepalm in the world for this bullshit.

But this is a good start


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 7, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> There is not enough facepalm in the world for this bullshit.
> 
> But this is a good start





Agreed. A bunch of racist douchebags probably. The fact that they are grouped up will make them easier to execute though.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

So who doesn't understand socialism again?


----------



## Xion (Nov 7, 2008)

Warrantless claims.

As warrantless as the wiretaps Bush has instituted as part of government policy.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 7, 2008)

Question in the 0.000000000000001% chance of it happening wouldn't Biden be president anyway meaning they still won't get what they want.


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2008)

wat the fuck is this shit. I dont even wanan bother getting my facepal out is so retarted.


----------



## Deamiel (Nov 7, 2008)

This has almost nothing to do with Obama's policies.  This is all because McCain/Palin got a bunch of rednecks to believe that Obama was a Terrorist, a socialist, a racist and the Anti-Christ.

Sad.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 7, 2008)

CX said:


> So who doesn't understand socialism again?



I keep telling them but do they listen? NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Why would an openly professed socialist lie about Obama's policies?



Xion said:


> Warrantless claims.
> 
> As warrantless as the wiretaps Bush has instituted as part of government policy.



Good one.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 7, 2008)

A lot of those sites seems hilariously ignorant, they're just repeating the tired misleading attacks of the McCain campaign when it was in its last throes for the most part and some of them parroting the extreme-right pundits or even making up things themselves, like "Obama the creepy homosexual"...it's laughable. 



> "There are a lot of Americans out there that do not fully understand the concept of Socialism or Communism which is why they've elected Obama as president," it says.



Seeing as they are accusing Obama of being a Socialist/Communist, I guess they would fall under the many Americans who do not understand the concept of Socialism or Communism. It makes their statement seem pretty ironic.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 7, 2008)

.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 7, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Seeing as they are accusing Obama of being a Socialist/Communist, I guess they would fall under the many Americans who do not understand the concept of Socialism or Communism. It makes their statement seem pretty ironic.



It's all funny until the Freikorps marches through your neighbourhood and executes anyone further left than Genghis Khan.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 7, 2008)

wow


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 7, 2008)

Ohhhh boy.

I just found my weekend entertainment.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 7, 2008)

Good lord. No wonder America is so divided, with so many fucktards in it. They don't even have a basis to impeach him on.

And I love all the right-wingers calling him socialist when they, you know, just nationalized the banks. Not. Socialism. At. All.

Oh, wait....


----------



## ZeroBlack (Nov 7, 2008)

I didn't know the President _*ELECT*_ could get impeached. 


Lol @ these idiots. These are the type of people Believe It, Simulacrum, Seventh Dan, Beyonderz, all those ignant mofos would be best friends with.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> It's all funny until the Freikorps marches through your neighbourhood and executes anyone further left than Genghis Khan.


Ha, but you know how circular it is right? Go right enough and you'll become a Hitler yourself.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 8, 2008)

CX said:


> Ha, but you know how circular it is right? Go right enough and you'll become a Hitler yourself.


I have always wondered.

What happens if you go up or down?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 8, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> I have always wondered.
> 
> What happens if you go up or down?


It all comes back 
That's why moderation is key.


----------



## Xion (Nov 8, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> I have always wondered.
> 
> What happens if you go up or down?



You transcend mortal politics.


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 8, 2008)

CX said:


> So who doesn't understand socialism again?


Exactly.


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> I have always wondered.
> 
> What happens if you go up or down?



It's simple:

Down = Ruinous Powers 
Up = Emprah of Mans/Spess Mehrens


----------



## Bender (Nov 8, 2008)

Seriously, no wonder America is hated so much 

Much of our population is made of fucking morons like these


----------



## abstract (Nov 8, 2008)

dumb.**


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Nov 8, 2008)

bama

They're just angry because "That One" won.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

Now all we have to do is wait for Kucinich or some other Congressperson to file such impeachment papers so that he can get kicked out before he gets inaugerated.


----------



## Simulacrum (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Now all we have to do is wait for Kucinich or some other Congressperson to file such impeachment papers so that he can get kicked out before he gets inaugerated.


 You mean the guy who read aloud a list of allegations but didn't put it up for a vote because everybody knew it wasn't going to happen? Yeah, that'll go over well


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

Simulacrum said:


> You mean the guy who read aloud a list of allegations but didn't put it up for a vote because everybody knew it wasn't going to happen? Yeah, that'll go over well



Bush is a different story. He posted that much too late into the second term. This time it'll be different. It's called "getting ahead of the game".


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Now all we have to do is wait for Kucinich or some other Congressperson to file such impeachment papers so that he can get kicked out before he gets inaugerated.



Oh yeah because then Ron Paul will spring into action like fucking Ninja Gaiden and slice the economic problems in two with his sharp economic intellect?

-Wait Mr. President!  Now that you've solved the economic crisis with your quasi-libertarian methods, what about your policy with Russia and Iran?
-Who?   All I know is dollars and cents sonny.

Just drop it and leave the past behind us.  He won't get impeached so cut the pipe dreams out fellas.  He won the election fair and square and anyone who is under 18 that's whining right now, you're lack of a right to vote kills your argument.  You made no impact whatsoever because quite frankly the American populace finds you either too a.)emotional, b.)immature, c.)angsty, d.)idiotic, or e.)all of the above.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2008)

Since when has Face book groups influenced anything?


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Oh yeah because then Ron Paul will spring into action like fucking Ninja Gaiden and slice the economic problems in two with his sharp economic intellect?
> 
> -Wait Mr. President!  Now that you've solved the economic crisis with your quasi-libertarian methods, what about your policy with Russia and Iran?
> -Who?   All I know is dollars and cents sonny.
> ...




isnt iran and russia a city the country of africa. 
he willobviusly call in the The Eldar


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Oh yeah because then Ron Paul will spring into action like fucking Ninja Gaiden and slice the economic problems in two with his sharp economic intellect?
> 
> -Wait Mr. President!  Now that you've solved the economic crisis with your quasi-libertarian methods, what about your policy with Russia and Iran?
> -Who?   All I know is dollars and cents sonny.
> ...



You're God Damned right he will. Ron Paul knows his way around the US (it's what being an OB/GYN does to you  ). Just because he's McCain's age and he actually has...*le gasp* EXPERIENCE as a congressman doesn't make him any les than Barack. The last thing we need to do is piss even MORE countries off. I rather we be in a policy of non-interventionism, neutrality, or even isolationism if the situation calls for it. 

Perhaps if the mainstream media didn't constantly ignore him, as well as the third party candidates, and keep praising Obama as the next Kennedy and some messiah that he obviously ISN'T, maybe we wouldn't be in this debaucle. He was bought off by special interests groups. To you, it may mean nothing, but unless you've been smoking too much crack, you'd know that if you'd get money from a lobbyist or a special interest group, you'd have to say what they would want you to say. He's just a corporate shill that will say anything to get into office, even if it means getting cue cards.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

hammer said:


> isnt iran and russia a city the country of africa.
> he willobviusly call in the The Eldar



Maybe if you weren't fapping over how Obama promised change, you'd realize that was more of a joke for Palin, seeing as she has little to no knowledge on Africa.


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> You're God Damned right he will. Ron Paul knows his way around the US (it's what being an OB/GYN does to you  ). Just because he's McCain's age and he actually has...*le gasp* EXPERIENCE as a congressman doesn't make him any les than Barack. The last thing we need to do is piss even MORE countries off. I rather we be in a policy of non-interventionism, neutrality, *or even isolationism if the situation calls for it*.
> 
> Perhaps if the mainstream media didn't constantly ignore him, as well as the third party candidates, and keep praising Obama as the next Kennedy and some messiah that he obviously ISN'T, maybe we wouldn't be in this debaucle. He was bought off by special interests groups. To you, it may mean nothing, but unless you've been smoking too much crack, you'd know that if you'd get money from a lobbyist or a special interest group, you'd have to say what they would want you to say. He's just a corporate shill that will say anything to get into office, even if it means getting cue cards.



In today's world...that part of your post right there killed your argument.  Isolationism is for North Korea, not the US.  This is not 1908.  This is 2008.


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Maybe if you weren't fapping over how Obama promised change, you'd realize that was more of a joke for Palin, seeing as she has little to no knowledge on Africa.



sorry but i dont give a shit about people who dont stand a chance as president my bad 

and the only one fapping here is you


----------



## Cirus (Nov 8, 2008)

Why didn't we all just vote for Ron Paul?  He would have been the better choice, and we wouldn't have to worry about this crap.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Maybe if you weren't fapping over how Obama promised change, you'd realize that was more of a joke for Palin, seeing as she has little to no knowledge on Africa.



You're getting on someone for fapping over a politician?


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You're getting on someone for fapping over a politician?



it IS painkiller. lol


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2008)

Cirus said:


> Why didn't we all just vote for Ron Paul?  He would have been the better choice, and we wouldn't have to worry about this crap.



Because Ron Paul was a fucking pipe dream Libertarian disguised as a Republican.  Jesus you treat the man like he'd be the next American messiah yet all I've heard is how he could fix an economy and not a God damn thing on any other domestic/international policy.  Shit knowing Mr. Paul he'd probably treat the rest of the world like some bogeyman and try to incorporate isolationism, and I'll repeat it again for the slow ones, in this day and age...in the year 2008, ISOLATIONISM DOES NOT WORK!!!!!!

Oh noes!  Ron Paul had no chance!  Wah, wah, wah!  Hey start the revolution why don't you?  See who will join you...better yet see who will care and I'll bet the numbers will be small.  Seriously man...you're still in high school entering college soon.  Concentrate more on getting into college and getting laid.  I already accomplished both and had the good sense not to throw away my vote.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> In today's world...that part of your post right there killed your argument.  Isolationism is for North Korea, not the US.  This is not 1908.  This is 2008.



Do you really want to keep trading with a country that produces products that _makes children ill_ and only say that there was a mistake _*after many casualties*_? Do you remember the toothpaste incident? Or the recent incident with bits and pieces of melamine found in candy products that we imported around Halloween time?

We simply cannot trust countries such as China who are high risk for causing harm to our own people. We've become what we've opposed before, and it's just so mind-boggling as to how the hell we got here in the first place.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 8, 2008)

This is retarded.  First the Facebook groups.  Any asshole with a computer can make a Facebook group.  Second, the writer of the news article is a lazy journalist.  Facebook groups are about as relevant to the real world as a stream of horse-piss.

Third, if the Republicans focus themselves on the fact that they lost the current election, and that becomes their motivation--then they will be ill equipped for the 2012 Presidential Election.  So our side lost.  Get over it guys and maybe you'll win some elections in 2010

Or did they not see John Kerry's loss?  The Democrats reinvented themselves by 2006 and were able to float a viable position in 2008.

Or did you not see the group entitled "If this group reaches 1 million my girlfriend will let me turn our house into a pirate ship?"


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Do you really want to keep trading with a country that produces products that _makes children ill_ and only say that there was a mistake _*after many casualties*_? Do you remember the toothpaste incident? Or the recent incident with bits and pieces of melamine found in candy products that we imported around Halloween time?
> 
> We simply cannot trust countries such as China who are high risk for causing harm to our own people. We've become what we've opposed before, and it's just so mind-boggling as to how the hell we got here in the first place.



But isolationism is cutting yourself off from *EVERYBODY*!  It doesn't work.  Our immigration would plummet along with the nice culinary and technological goodies we get from other nations.  Just because China has problems (and it's not just the US China trades with btw) doesn't mean that all of a sudden we cut outselves off.  We need to trade with other nations.  You don't become a crab and hide yourself in you shell.  That's plain retarded in this day and age.  It will not work anymore.

You said you're an angry 17-year-old right?  Well ya know what?  You didn't even vote because you needed to be 18 so boo hoo there.  Smoke a cigarette, get laid, have a beer...shit do something because your little revolutionary ideas are all idealistic pipe dreams.  You also need to grow up a little more and perhaps experience a little more before making bullshit claims like we need to cut ourselves off from China and other nations completely.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> But isolationism is cutting yourself off from *EVERYBODY*!  It doesn't work.  Our immigration would plummet along with the nice culinary and technological goodies we get from other nations.  Just because China has problems (and it's not just the US China trades with btw) doesn't mean that all of a sudden we cut outselves off.  We need to trade with other nations.  You don't become a crab and hide yourself in you shell.  That's plain retarded in this day and age.  It will not work anymore.
> 
> You said you're an angry 17-year-old right?  Well ya know what?  You didn't even vote because you needed to be 18 so boo hoo there.  You also need to grow up a little more and perhaps experience a little more before making bullshit claims like we need to cut ourselves off from China and other nations completely.



We did it before, we can do it again. I don't give a darn about Russia getting all pissy with us, or the fact that now since we've put our nose up the world's ass to deep that it's nigh impossible to pull it out before the shit starts coming. I would rather live in an isolationistic society which is focused on its domestic affairs rather than create even MORE problems with other nations, such as the War in Iraq and Afghanistan, tensions with Russia climbing back up, having to back up Taiwan so they wouldn't get fucked in the ass by China (even still it would cause huge problems). It's bad enough we are so deep in the fucking hole with our credit mess, but to also piss off other nations because of our piss-poor decisions via Bush and the supposedly Democratic Congress? That is pure, unadulterated, unaltered, crystal clear BULLSHIT. 

And with the China thing, I meant with counties LIKE China. I never said just China, I was citing it as an example to use against trade because it would be retarded to keep doing risky trades with other countries. 

Just because I'm not 18 yet doesn't mean you can mock my opinions based on the fact that I'm "emo" or "bitchy" or "too young to understand". Any fucking moron with half of a brain can understand this shit, besides the exceptions of Republican, Believe It! and such.


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2008)

pff by the time im adult knowing how to speak ni chinese means mega bucks for me  fuck ron paul


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

hammer said:


> pff by the time im adult knowing how to speak ni chinese means mega bucks for me  fuck ron paul



Well good for you, because we're in so much debt up to our ass that we might have to risk selling pieces of ourself to the world. Good luck living in a communist country.


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Well good for you, because we're in so much debt up to our ass that we might have to risk selling pieces of ourself to the world. Good luck living in a communist country.



sorry but isolation=fail and this is FAR from comunism care to explain WHATIS YOUR DEFNITON OF COMUNISM. because carl marx the one who hought up of true comunism had it invle getting rid of goovernment in its entierity.


----------



## lava (Nov 8, 2008)

Where do I sign ?!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Right under the paragraph that says "I, the undersigned, wish to become politically irrelevant for the next eight years."

Don't be a sore loser like much of the Left after the 2000 elections


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

hammer said:


> sorry but isolation=fail and this is FAR from comunism care to explain WHATIS YOUR DEFNITON OF COMUNISM. because carl marx the one who hought up of true comunism had it invle getting rid of goovernment in its entierity.



I would rather live in isolation than risk trading with many countries.


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I would rather live in isolation than risk trading with many countries.



id rather trade withother countrys lwets look at history

isolation china brtish comes in with opium and takes over

isolation japan amrica came in with 40,000 warships 

isolation=fail


----------



## iander (Nov 8, 2008)

Ron Paul is not for total isolationism he just doesnt support a military interventionist foreign policy which I agree with in most cases.  However, Ron Paul also holds many social and fiscal conservative policies which turns me off badly.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

hammer said:


> id rather trade withother countrys lwets look at history
> 
> isolation china brtish comes in with opium and takes over
> 
> ...



Unlike China and Japan, we're the United mother fucking States of America. Also, those two incidents happened quite some time ago, so you can imagine how strong we are now, albeit we're in two diplomatic crises (I refuse to call them wars for a good reason).


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Unlike China and Japan, we're the United mother fucking States of America. Also, those two incidents happened quite some time ago, so you can imagine how strong we are now, albeit we're in two diplomatic crises (I refuse to call them wars for a good reason).



ok show me how isoltion has been a good thing in the past? being on good terms with other countrys is an extremly good thing just look at japan and stem cell recerch if we isolate are slfs we do not get things like that. what if another country curse aids? we wont get it.


so i bring back my point 
isolation=fail


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 8, 2008)

clearly these people are traitors that have no intention of contributing meaningfully to america.  If they don't like him they can get out of my country ()


----------



## lava (Nov 8, 2008)

> clearly these people are traitors that have no intention of contributing meaningfully to america.


 Do I have to remind you, who the person was that REFUSED to put his hand on his heart? hillary did it and the others, But not Barry husan Obama. Talk about traitors





> If they don't like him they can get out of my country


 Or if we dont like Traitors like him, we can inpeach him!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2008)

OH MY GOD

HE WANTS TO BAN AUTOMATIC WEAPONS WITH NO OTHER USE THAN TO KILL PEOPLE? HE WANTS TO HELP PEOPLE TO... DEAR GOD, HAVE HEALTHCARE? OH MY GOD

IMPEACH THE FUCKING ^ (use bro)

christ, fuck americans.


----------



## MonkeyMallet (Nov 8, 2008)

you know your head is up your ass when you think it's ok for a president to make murderous invasions and wipe his ass with the constitution but you want to impeach the guy who isn't even in office yet


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

> It decries that Obama "has voiced support for various unconstitutional programs such as the *assault weapons ban, universal healthcare*, and various schemes for wealth distribution."



So to pay less to go to the doctors is a bad thing? 

And maybe its because I'm not an American but how does banning weapons that a far beyond what law enforcement can handle and have no real use other than committing questionable acts become a bad thing?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2008)

lava said:


> Do I have to remind you, who the person was that REFUSED to put his hand on his heart? hillary did it and the others, But not Barry husan Obama. Talk about traitors
> 
> 
> 
> Or if we dont like Traitors like him, we can inpeach him!



so putting your hand on your heart makes you an american? you're nationality is just a nationality, it isn't some amazing thing. you're an american if you live in america. simple as that.


----------



## santanico (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats about all I can do, laugh my ass off.

Wait, they called him "Un-American" because he didn't place his hand over his heart?? oh jeez, I think BUSH should be labeled un-American since he went ahead and sent the troops to another country to start war WITHOUT the approval from Congress.. yea thought so.


----------



## lava (Nov 8, 2008)

Cell said:


> so putting your hand on your heart makes you an american? you're nationality is just a nationality, it isn't some amazing thing. you're an american if you live in america. simple as that.



Sorry but if someone wants to become a president of this great Country. They at least have to put their hand on their heart, if ur not willing to do that then get the f*CK out, it isnt islam , I dont wanna see him washing his feet, I wanna see him putting his hand where his heart is. If he isnt willing to do that. Then that shows that somethings wrong, and if u cant see that, then u must be just another Husan .


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

How old are you? You are taking this communist shit too far. I don't give a darn what you type of government it is, as long as its supporting its people anyway it can.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2008)

lava said:


> Sorry but if someone wants to become a president of this great Country. They at least have to put their hand on their heart, if ur not willing to do that then get the f*CK out, it isnt islam , I dont wanna see him washing his feet, I wanna see him putting his hand where his heart is. If he isnt willing to do that. Then that shows that somethings wrong, and if u cant see that, then u must be just another Husan .



it's just a motion of your right arm. honestly, i want to see a president who isn't another fucktard who puts his hand over his heart and is a "good american". fuck that. i'm a 15 year old boy who listens to punk and likes breaking the conventions of social normality, and dammit i want a president who isn't afraid to say "fuck all of that traditional bullshit, i'm bringing a breath of fresh air to this place".

so if barack hussein obama doesn't feel the need to place his right hand over his heart, then god dammit his constitutional right allows him to!


----------



## Xion (Nov 8, 2008)

These calls are ridiculous. People should STFU and let the man attempt to resolve the economic crisis through vagueness and ambiguity.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't see how getting McCain in office would help any more. Why not just let Bush be president for a few more years?


----------



## lava (Nov 8, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> How old are you? You are taking this communist shit too far. I don't give a darn what you type of government it is, as long as its supporting its people anyway it can.



Are u talking to me? 



Green Poncho said:


> I don't see how getting McCain in office would help any more. Why not just let Bush be president for a few more years?


 Uh because a president can only serve 2 terms?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2008)

Besides, how bad is Socialism/Communism, really? Compared to Fascist ideologies that want to take away our constitutional rights, I'd much rather support Communism.

And, Lava, why aren't you talking shit about Bush? The guy pretty much used the constitution as toilet paper.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> We did it before, we can do it again. I don't give a darn about Russia getting all pissy with us, or the fact that now since we've put our nose up the world's ass to deep that it's nigh impossible to pull it out before the shit starts coming. I would rather live in an isolationistic society which is focused on its domestic affairs rather than create even MORE problems with other nations, such as the War in Iraq and Afghanistan, tensions with Russia climbing back up, having to back up Taiwan so they wouldn't get fucked in the ass by China (even still it would cause huge problems). It's bad enough we are so deep in the fucking hole with our credit mess, but to also piss off other nations because of our piss-poor decisions via Bush and the supposedly Democratic Congress? That is pure, unadulterated, unaltered, crystal clear BULLSHIT.
> 
> And with the China thing, I meant with counties LIKE China. I never said just China, I was citing it as an example to use against trade because it would be retarded to keep doing risky trades with other countries.
> 
> Just because I'm not 18 yet doesn't mean you can mock my opinions based on the fact that I'm "emo" or "bitchy" or "too young to understand". Any fucking moron with half of a brain can understand this shit, besides the exceptions of Republican, Believe It! and such.



I don't know what country you think you live in but America doesn't have the Labour force to support itself anymore. You need countries like China.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah I'm talking to you.

So even if *EVERYBODY* in the country loves her/him and the only other candidates are worse the Bush could even if he tried you would have to elect one of them? That's nice. We had one guy in for about 5 elections disregard that, I suck cocks, _1968 to 1979, and from 1980 to 1984_. Then he got drunk, threw up on the floor pointed at it and said, "That's what I think of my opponent." and left. He went to rehab and went on to win the next election.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2008)

I guess it was expected with the rise of the computer boom since 04, we have a lot more sharing of communication via net now than we did then..unfortunately this is also true for idiots to come together as well 

Doesn't matter, it won't affect anything.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

Good point, its, what, 300 hundred people who voted against him in the first place? Sore losers.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 8, 2008)

stupid muthafukas.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome to the human race. We do what we can to try to prove that God can make mistakes.


----------



## lava (Nov 8, 2008)

Cell said:


> Besides, how bad is Socialism/Communism, really? Compared to Fascist ideologies that want to take away our constitutional rights, I'd much rather support Communism. So let me get this straight. You would rather support communism (witch really does take away every right u have?)  btw what facist idealogies are u talking about? Obama the commie wants to force people to work , what if I dont want to work? (I do in actual life, but im just trying to set up an example) see he wants to put things in a union that way, he decides how much u work,how much u get paid, and if he wants to take some cash out of ur paycheck he will do it with out u even knowing it. Communism is here, you are supporting the wrong side( and at the same time, you think it will help u) Sorry but if u see communism as a good thing. Then u can move to countries such as China. No need to convert a country that grew so well with out communism .
> 
> 
> And, Lava, why aren't you talking shit about Bush? The guy pretty much used the constitution as toilet paper.


 Probably because Bush is Bush. We all know really well who he is and what he has done. Their is no need to speak out against someone who is gonna be nothing in jan, Now Obama, is something that is worth talking about, the shady guy needs to get impeached before he reaches office, his already saying things like "one term may not be enough to fix things up" hintting that he needs more then 1 term, to bad I can see through him that he wants to be Americas dictator.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

How is he shady?

Who do you think should be in the oval office then?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2008)

when has Obama ever called himself a Communism? Comparing Obama to people like Stalin and Lenin is just bullshit and you know it.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

I think people don't really understand what communism is.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 8, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> I think people don't really understand what communism is.



For many in the U.S. that holds true, it's usually just associated with anything one would perceive as "anti-american", depending on their perspective.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

Honestly I don't understand what communism is myself. I read some of the _Communist Manifesto_, then read on Stalin and was confused beyond belief. Also from what I've read/seen in the news and on the web "communist" governments don't all run the same.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2008)

Contrary to popular belief, not all Communists want to take over the world. Stalin was a Fascist dictator masking his entire operation as Communism.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

Cell said:


> Contrary to popular belief, not all Communists want to take over the world. Stalin was a Fascist dictator masking his entire operation as Communism.



That's where think people get lost, labels are often put on things, and then assume that the label is always correct and that they understand the label.


----------



## Baki (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah well. 1000 people won't get anything done except wasting their time away.

Cry moar.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 8, 2008)

Well about the communist governments, from what I know, and if my memory serves me correct, there is no true communist state that exists. They don't follow Communist ideals and apparently can't due to human nature...


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

The idea of communism from the _Communist Manifesto_ was _no government_ at all, wasn't it?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 8, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> Honestly I don't understand what communism is myself. I read some of the _Communist Manifesto_, then read on Stalin and was confused beyond belief. Also from what I've read/seen in the news and on the web "communist" governments don't all run the same.



Ironic as it might seem, Marx is the worst place to start to get an understanding of socialism/communism (Marx used the two terms interchangeably). And Stalin, of course, was a political opportunist _par excellence_. 

Further complicating this is the fact that there are many different competing ideologies within the general category of socialism. Some of them hate each other almost as much as they hate capitalism.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

That's why I don't give a shit what people label types of governments, politicians often don't follow the label.

Vote for the politician, not the label.

I support Obama's ideas, that's all there is too it.


----------



## Xion (Nov 8, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> The idea of communism from the _Communist Manifesto_ was _no government_ at all, wasn't it?



Well that was not exactly put into practice now was it?


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

Not at all.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah you'll get that when you're the first black president
it's a normal reaction from a bunch of sore losers called the republicans


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

Ah, yes. The racists and the Republicans. I forgot about the racists.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 8, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> The idea of communism from the _Communist Manifesto_ was _no government_ at all, wasn't it?



Not exactly. This is why Marx is not a good place to start learning about socialism.

Marx, unlike modern political parlance, makes a distinction between the State and Administration. The State is the institution that holds a monopoly on the legitimate use of force within a territory. In short, the State is the collection of institutions that force you into compliance, like the army, the police, the IRS etc.

The administrative functions of government are different. They are the parts that organize the building of roads, public works, distribute social welfare and run public institutions like schools.

Marx defined communism as a _stateless_, classless society. In Marx's dialectic, the transition to socialism's participatory, planned economy and the classless society that it entailed would transform governance from the rule over men into the administration of things. Ultimately, the state would "whither away", transformed "from an institution superimposed on society to one wholly subordinated to it" (_Critique of the Gotha Programme_).

Does that clear up confusion?


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

Better then no government I guess, but still... no police? How are they supposed to deal with criminals? No army? Hmm... Russia is a pretty big place... it would make a good new state/province/territory for my country don't you think?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 8, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> Better then no government I guess, but still... no police? How are they supposed to deal with criminals? No army? Hmm... Russia is a pretty big place... it would make a good new state/province/territory for my country don't you think?



The idea was to leave law enforcement to the citizenry themselves, and to turn the job of being a "policeman" into one that didn't create organizations powerful enough to oppress people.

Military was to be replaced by popular militias made up of the armed citizenry, sort of like modern Switzerland, which has no standing army but counts as its armed forces the worlds single largest and best trained militia force.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

... So Switzerland could invade Canada and take our trees from us?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 8, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> ... So Switzerland could invade Canada and take our trees from us?



Militias aren't really that useful for attacking other countries, espescially ones all the way across an ocean. They're meant for protecting the homeland against foreign invasion and, of course, helping during times of natural disasters.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> Honestly I don't understand what communism is myself. I read some of the _Communist Manifesto_, then read on Stalin and was confused beyond belief. Also from what I've read/seen in the news and on the web "communist" governments don't all run the same.



I'm taking economics this semester so i'll take a crack at explaining it.

To break it down, communism is the belief that there should be no class in society, that's marx's reasoning for communism. What it actually is, is the goverment regulating every citizen based on what they think their needs should be. Communism itself is not really a bad idea at all, however where it gets its negative name from, are from nations who turn their communist governments into dictatorships, neglecting the needs of the citizens in order to focus their energy on only a few people the government thinks should have things.

Socialism from what i've studied is similar to communism but a lot less tight. It includes Government intervention for specific parts of the nation if the times call for it, which people are against in this country because we are perceived to be a capitalist society, which means free for everyone. What they don't understand is that in reality we were never not completely capitalist, somewhere in between capitalism and socialism, because the goverment does take a role in sorting out markets if things are in danger of interrupting to flow, whereas a fully capitalist society would let things run free as they are regardless of the repercussions or consequences of such an action, be they positive or extremely negative for the nation.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 8, 2008)

I heard the US has a pretty damn huge militia as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> I heard the US has a pretty damn huge militia as well.



Heh, yes its called the national guard 

We don't call it a "militia", although that's basiclly what it is.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 8, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> I heard the US has a pretty damn huge militia as well.



We have the National Guard at the state level here in the US. It's sort of like a weird hybrid between a standing army and a citizen's milita. It's pretty large and well equipped, but it's been stretched to the breaking point by deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 8, 2008)

I think it's really sad when politics come to the point where people on the oher side aren't just the loyal opposition, but are called traitors and "Un-American"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 8, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I think it's really sad when politics come to the point where people on the oher side aren't just the loyal opposition, but are called traitors and "Un-American"



We saw what that did to the USSR or the Weimar Republic, so you'd think we'd be smarter about it this time. Sadly, history repeats itself, the first time as tragedy and the second time as farce.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I think it's really sad when politics come to the point where people on the oher side aren't just the loyal opposition, but are called traitors and "Un-American"



I figured most of the people were just being a bunch of bitches about their side losing so they're acting like dicks...i wonder how we improved with a giant ideology shift between democrats and repubs in the past, i've never witnessed it


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Nov 8, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> I have always wondered.
> 
> What happens if you go up or down?



I forget what site it is, but it goes sorta like this


Left = Liberal
Right = Conservative
Up = Authoritarian
Down = Anarchist

They had a quiz on the site to see where you like, and lets say each scale goes from -10 to 10 on the graph. I ended up being -5,-5  which means Anarcho-liberal


----------



## Creator (Nov 8, 2008)

If Palin was elected this wouldnt have happened.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 8, 2008)

The hell? Wow, what is wrong w/ these turds? They're trying to impeach him and he hasn't even done anything, yet we just sat through 8 yrs w/ a f**king idiot? 

I should pack my shit and move to France.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 8, 2008)

If people really understood the concepts of socialism or communism they would know they worked.


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Heh, yes its called the national guard
> 
> We don't call it a "militia", although that's basiclly what it is.





Jello_Biafra said:


> We have the National Guard at the state level here in the US. It's sort of like a weird hybrid between a standing army and a citizen's milita. It's pretty large and well equipped, but it's been stretched to the breaking point by deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan.



Being in the National Guard I can kinda say this is the case.  We handle state matters first and foremost but in the event that we're needed for a deployment, we pretty much become federally commanded.  The governor loses most of his/her (fuck you Sarah Palin) say once we're overseas.  However, unlike most "state militias" people think of, it's actually a federal organization, the National Guard Bureau, that really runs shit.

That being said...these sites are still maintained by retards and bitter losers, much like PUMA for those Hillary Feminazis.


----------



## Deamiel (Nov 8, 2008)

~M~ said:


> If people really understood the concepts of socialism or communism they would know they worked.



Not sure about socialism (it seems to do fairly well), but communism has shown to pretty much never work due to greed and corruption.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 8, 2008)

Greed and corruption plague capitalism too.


----------



## Deamiel (Nov 8, 2008)

~M~ said:


> Greed and corruption plague capitalism too.



You could almost make the argument, however, that greed and corruption almost furthers capitalism, not hinders it.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 8, 2008)

True. But nevertheless, the concept of it holds strong.


----------



## Harmonie (Nov 8, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Seeing as they are accusing Obama of being a Socialist/Communist, I guess they would fall under the many Americans who do not understand the concept of Socialism or Communism. It makes their statement seem pretty ironic.



So true.

These people need to get over it. Barack Obama was elected fair and square. They do not have to like him, but trying to impeach him before he even gets into office?

Geez, some people just can not accept the fact that they lost. It's sad that we're divided this much.


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2008)

Bassoonist said:


> So true.
> 
> These people need to get over it. Barack Obama was elected fair and square. They do not have to like him, but trying to impeach him before he even gets into office?
> 
> Geez, some people just can not accept the fact that they lost. It's sad that we're divided this much.



No they'll never get over it.  So long as Fux News, Sarah Palin, Ann Coulter, the Bible Belt, and conspiracy theorists nationwide still have a breath in their lungs they will never get over this.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 8, 2008)

These bitches man


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow seven hundred people. Aren't there like, more baldwin brothers than that?


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Wow *seven hundred people*. Aren't there like, more baldwin brothers than that?



Thanks for the intel.

*Alerts Spess Mehrens on specific targets*


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Nov 8, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> No they'll never get over it.  So long as Fux News, Sarah Palin, Ann Coulter, the Bible Belt, and conspiracy theorists nationwide still have a breath in their lungs they will never get over this.



Thats why you simply end thier lives to ease thier suffering over the fact they got pwned hardcore. Id rather kill them all instead of let them suffer... nah...  that is nowhere cruel enough for my own tastes. id rather invent the buttrape machine and have them all attached to it for the rest of thier lives, now THAT is my kind of cruelty


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 8, 2008)

Seriously things like this aren't needed.

He won, McCain accepted that, there is no need for stuff like impeachment groups and websites.


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2008)

DemonAbyss10 said:


> Thats why you simply end thier lives to ease thier suffering over the fact they got pwned hardcore. Id rather kill them all instead of let them suffer... nah...  that is nowhere cruel enough for my own tastes. id rather invent the buttrape machine and have them all attached to it for the rest of thier lives, now THAT is my kind of cruelty



All right I was thinking Exterminatus but you're idea seems a little better...

And to go with Red, funny how McCain takes his defeat like a man but his supporters who are mostly grown adults can't seem to do the same.  Fuck them I say.  Too bad McCain is stuck in the party.  If Obama could do something, maybe he can lend John a hand or even a position.  That'd be a nice fuck you to the butthurt evangelicals and Republicans who sneered at McCain all this time.


----------



## Deamiel (Nov 8, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Seriously things like this aren't needed.
> 
> He won, McCain accepted that, there is no need for stuff like impeachment groups and websites.



You saw the country bumpkins during the McCain speech? I mean, they even booed McCain for congratulating Obama.

You can't change people.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 8, 2008)

I know, I saw.

It's things like that that won't help the U.S. at all.


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Seriously things like this aren't needed.
> 
> He won, McCain accepted that, there is no need for stuff like impeachment groups and websites.



Some people's opinions don't change based on their preferred candidate. If McCain jumped off a bridge his supporters would not all jump off a bridge. This stuff happens in varying degrees every election, guaranteed.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not saying that cause McCain accepted the loss like a man then the rest of them should, just that they keep this kind of trash to themselves.


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> I'm not saying that cause McCain accepted the loss like a man then the rest of them should, just that they keep this kind of trash to themselves.



Unfortunately for you, it's their constitutional right to behave this way and by golly they're exercising it!


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2008)

Republican said:


> Unfortunately for you, it's their constitutional right to behave this way and by golly they're exercising it!



He is right.  I mean, the Constitution allows demons and heretics on both sides of the spectrum (Michael Moore and Ann Coulter) to deliver their messages of idiocy.  It's hard to deal with but that is what makes America slightly more unique.


----------



## C. (Nov 8, 2008)

what? he hasn't even done anything!?  How can you impeach a man who isn't even in office? rofl

Do they even know what it takes to get impeached?  Well i guess americans will be Americans.... 

edit:


> the Constitution allows demons and heretics on both sides of the spectrum (Michael Moore and Ann Coulter)



That made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 8, 2008)

> You saw the country bumpkins during the McCain speech? I mean, they even booed McCain for congratulating Obama.
> 
> You can't change people.



Yeah, this girl in my art class was like that two days ago. She talked about how people will regret voting for Obama and their rights being taken away. 

I wanted to say STFU when she started talking about Sarah Palin being a better choice and how the media's portrayal was a sexist view. Its kind of funny though since before Obama won the election, she wasn't constantly voicing her opinion on who's the better candidate.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 8, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:
			
		

> the Constitution allows demons and heretics on both sides of the spectrum (Michael Moore and Ann Coulter)



What kind of idiot compares Michael Moore to Ann Coulter? I mean, I would not consider Michael a "demon" or a "heretic". He's one of the finest examples of a liberal film maker, and I happen to love his work. The militant leftist groups are what I'd called the demons and heretics of the left wing.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 8, 2008)

lol wow. Like srsly wow


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2008)

Subconscious said:


> Yeah, this girl in my art class was like that two days ago. She talked about how people will regret voting for Obama and their rights being taken away.
> 
> I wanted to say STFU when she started talking about *Sarah Palin being a better choice and how the media's portrayal was a sexist view*. Its kind of funny though since before Obama won the election, she wasn't constantly voicing her opinion on who's the better candidate.



1. Was she a Bible-thumper?
2. Was she a feminist?
3. Was she retarded?

If one of the answers is a yes, you have no need to even dignify her with a response.



Cell said:


> What kind of idiot compares Michael Moore to Ann Coulter? I mean, I would not consider Michael a "demon" or a "heretic". He's one of the finest examples of a liberal film maker, and I happen to love his work. The militant leftist groups are what I'd called the demons and heretics of the left wing.



I guess I'm that kind of idiot since I think that Ann Coulter and Michael Moore are the same but on different ends of the spectrum.  She's a bony bitch with no soul who'd advocate the genocide of Muslims if she could and he's a fat, slovely liberal who only seems to talk about how much he apparently knows things.  Both of them aren't worth defending.  His works since Roger & Me are tiresome and if Matt Stone and Trey Parker had to satirize him then he must've pulled some douchebaggery.  What's it to you pal?


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 8, 2008)

> 1. Was she a Bible-thumper?
> 2. Was she a feminist?
> 3. Was she retarded?
> 
> If one of the answers is a yes, you have no need to even dignify her with a response.




No, she doesn't seem like any of those. She even lets me borrow a 4H pencil and
masking tape occasionally. =/ I think she was just upset over McCain/Palin's lost.


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

Cell said:


> What kind of idiot compares Michael Moore to Ann Coulter? I mean, I would not consider Michael a "demon" or a "heretic". He's one of the finest examples of a liberal film maker, and I happen to love his work. The militant leftist groups are what I'd called the demons and heretics of the left wing.



Ann Coulter is one of the finest examples of a conservative commentator, and I happen to love her work. See how that works, lol. Is she any less of a demon to you. Is she a militant "rightist".


----------



## Psycho (Nov 8, 2008)

and that's why the majority of the people's opinions are not taken in consideration when politicians do something (that is, after being elected)


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 8, 2008)

A militant rightest. Lol.

Oh, lord.

Did you know anyone who calls themself a conservative and dosen't like gay marrige and is all for overthrowing Roe vs. Wade is lying? Because that would impede on the "that government is best which governs least" battlecry motto.


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> "that government is best which governs least"



That's why they're letting the PEOPLE vote for it... lol. Nice try, though.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Nov 8, 2008)

...because a woman who didn't know Africa was a continent would've made a better President.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 8, 2008)

Racists bastards we haven't even seen how good he will be. I will laugh at them once he shows to be one of the best presidents our country has had so yet.


----------



## Xion (Nov 8, 2008)

Impeached? That is funny. The man just took his post, let him at least try it out and adjust.

Then we can talk impeachment.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 8, 2008)

Republican said:


> That's why they're letting the PEOPLE vote for it... lol. Nice try, though.



Not sure what you're going for here...I was just quoting a political philosophy embraced by classical conservatives. 


@ Nesha: exactly.  BUT SHE CAN SEE RUSSIA FROM HER HOUSE!


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Not sure what you're going for here...I was just quoting a political philosophy embraced by classical conservatives.
> 
> 
> @ Nesha: exactly.  BUT SHE CAN SEE RUSSIA FROM HER HOUSE!



I'm speaking about the quote in relation to the gay marriage thing.


----------



## puffmonkie (Nov 8, 2008)

Obama didnt even get to do anything to get him impeached. What about impeaching George W after all this time??


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

puffmonkie said:


> Obama didnt even get to do anything to get him impeached. What about impeaching George W after all this time??



You're proof that people want to do it. Lol.


----------



## Xion (Nov 8, 2008)

puffmonkie said:


> Obama didnt even get to do anything to get him impeached. What about impeaching George W after all this time??



I would support that just for the lulz. 

Getting impeached during the lame duck period would be an extremely sad way to lose your office.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Nov 8, 2008)

IF the overwhelming majority of the people in the U.S voted for him_ Why _should we listed to the other side? just because there candidate loss.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 8, 2008)

Robot-Overlord said:


> IF the overwhelming majority of the people in the U.S voted for him_ Why _should we listed to the other side? just because there candidate loss.



Only 52% of the people who actually voted cast their ballot for Obama.

Hardly overwhealming ?___?


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2008)

Robot-Overlord said:


> IF the overwhelming majority of the people in the U.S voted for him_ Why _should we listed to the other side? just because there candidate loss.



Because hell hath no fury like an opponent's supporters butthurt. 

Also FYI ladies and gents: Facebook =/= Legitimacy

Ever since that program expanded past college kids I've become rather against it.  It's now a place where cyberbullying can become rampant, pedo/pedo bears can stalk their latest crop, and idiotic applications/groups like the aforementioned one spawn.


----------



## hyakku (Nov 8, 2008)

LMAO, SEVEN hundred members.  I have more friends on my facebook than that group does in members lmao.


----------



## Amaretti (Nov 8, 2008)

Calling for an impeachment before he's even taken office...?

Not fans of democracy then?


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

Robot-Overlord said:


> IF the overwhelming majority of the people in the U.S voted for him_ Why _should we listed to the other side? just because there candidate loss.



You don't have to. That's the beauty of it.


----------



## Hodor (Nov 8, 2008)

Sounds like they've been watching too much fox news.


----------



## Xion (Nov 8, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Sounds like they've been watching too much fox news.



Fox News hasn't Obama-bashed in days really. They all seem to be sadly accepting the fact that Obama has won and that what they say now will just make them look like even bigger assholes.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2008)

Meh, pay no mind to these people. There are a number of Americans that hate Obama. The tactics that the McCain campaigned used to manipulate their voters so that they would somehow be convinced that Obama was a socialist or a communist has gone beyond what I believe they anticipated or expected. Nonetheless, I believe President elect Obama knows that nonsense like this is simply all apart of the job.


----------



## Kira (Nov 8, 2008)

This is just bs from racist idiots who cannot accept that a black man will be sworn in as the president. Restoring the taxing system back to how it was under Clinton is not socialism or communism.


----------



## burning jazz hat (Nov 8, 2008)

CRY SOME MORE, REPUBLICANS
Counter that shit with this site
Seasons 1-3
no such thing as a president without dirty laundry, at least Barack's are cleaner..


----------



## Clue (Nov 8, 2008)

It sounds like the people creating and joining these groups are the ones who don't understand the concepts of socialism and communism.  Idiots.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

The last thing we need is bigger government, as if it wasn't big enough..


----------



## Goongasnootch (Nov 8, 2008)

Brian Moore, Socialist Candidate for President, said it himself on the Colbert Report: Obama isn't a Socialist.

Link removed


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2008)

If this worked then we would have impeached Bush by now. Its just the shameless racists coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Nov 8, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> All right I was thinking Exterminatus but you're idea seems a little better...



well if people round here actually remember me from my really active days, im pretty infamous for posts like that    *returns to lurking and trolling the forumz*


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

This thread is kind of funny since it's the same post being posted over and over and over again.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

Huh, a Socialist Party for US? I've heard of the Commie Party, but not a Socialist Party.


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Huh, a Socialist Party for US? I've heard of the Commie Party, but not a Socialist Party.



Eugene Debs ran for the Socialist Party like 4 times in the early 20th century.


----------



## Goongasnootch (Nov 8, 2008)

Republican said:


> This thread is kind of funny since it's the same post being posted over and over and over again.


That happens in a lot of threads here.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2008)

Believe It! started it I bet.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Nov 8, 2008)

tell them to suck on a gun


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

Republican said:


> Eugene Debs ran for the Socialist Party like 4 times in the early 20th century.



Not exactly the most popular thing US History teaches.


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Not exactly the most popular thing US History teaches.



You shoulda taken the advanced placement course then.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 8, 2008)

Republican said:


> Eugene Debs ran for the Socialist Party like 4 times in the early 20th century.



Got a million votes in 1920. While in from prison for opposing World War I. While his party was effectively illegal, and public enemy number 1. 

Where is Eugene Debs when we need him!


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

I think there's a Socialist party now like "Socialist Party USA" or something but you never seem to hear about it...


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

Republican said:


> You shoulda taken the advanced placement course then.



Probably wouldn't teach that in AP either.


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Probably wouldn't teach that in AP either.



I only remembered it because I was in AP. Otherwise I'd probably be on the same boat as you (God forbid).


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

Republican said:


> I only remembered it because I was in AP. Otherwise I'd probably be on the same boat as you (God forbid).



Your parents must regret raising a Neo-Conservative now...


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 8, 2008)

Republican said:


> I think there's a Socialist party now like "Socialist Party USA" or something but you never seem to hear about it...



Yup. I'm a card carrying member. 



Painkiller said:


> Probably wouldn't teach that in AP either.



Depends on the teacher. I was lucky that my AP US History teacher was a leftist. We read Howard Zinn's _A People's History of the United States_ right along side our normal history text book. It's very illuminating to see how much is glossed over or ignored by "accepted" history teaching.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Depends on the teacher. I was lucky that my AP US History teacher was a leftist. We read Howard Zinn's _A People's History of the United States_ right along side our normal history text book. It's very illuminating to see how much is glossed over or ignored by "accepted" history teaching.



Perhaps the reason why they don't teach some things is because of their political affiliation, is that you're trying to get at? As far as I know, a few teachers are more rightist if I'm correct.


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

My teacher was a registered Republican (but a disillusioned one what with George Bush and everything... lol) and one of the funniest people ever and we had the book _An American Pageant_ by David Kennedy I think. I don't know if all AP classes have the same curriculum but we learned from the book and whatever miscellaneous info the teacher could tell us from his memory.


----------



## fantzipants (Nov 8, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> There is not enough facepalm in the world for this bullshit.
> 
> But this is a good start



OoOohh no, you are not tricking me mister. Last time i checked your sig i got rick roll'd.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Perhaps the reason why they don't teach some things is because of their political affiliation, is that you're trying to get at? As far as I know, a few teachers are more rightist if I'm correct.



For the most part, it's not a conscious thing. A lot of historians themselves have been institutionally ill-informed about a whole lot of events of the past two hundred years. College history classes don't teach on this subject for a mixture of political reasons (it's not a wise career move during the Red Scare to refer to mass popular movements at all), and in turn, the next generation of professors and teachers don't learn about them. 

The books that are written and promoted are the ones that contain the "acceptable" version of history. Everyone learns it, and it informs their bias for the rest of their lives. And they teach it to another generation, who are so far removed from the actual events that the events might as well never occurred.

Orwell wrote a lot about how this was happening in Britain. It informed a lot of the critical bite in _1984_. Those who control the present control the past. And those who control the past control the future.



Republican said:


> My teacher was a registered Republican (but a disillusioned one what with George Bush and everything... lol) and one of the funniest people ever and we had the book _An American Pageant_ by David Kennedy I think. I don't know if all AP classes have the same curriculum but we learned from the book and whatever miscellaneous info the teacher could tell us from his memory.



It's hard to tell. Curricula are usually regulated at the state level.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> For the most part, it's not a conscious thing. A lot of historians themselves have been institutionally ill-informed about a whole lot of events of the past two hundred years. College history classes don't teach on this subject for a mixture of political reasons (it's not a wise career move during the Red Scare to refer to mass popular movements at all), and in turn, the next generation of professors and teachers don't learn about them.
> 
> The books that are written and promoted are the ones that contain the "acceptable" version of history. Everyone learns it, and it informs their bias for the rest of their lives. And they teach it to another generation, who are so far removed from the actual events that the events might as well never occurred.
> 
> Orwell wrote a lot about how this was happening in Britain. It informed a lot of the critical bite in _1984_. Those who control the present control the past. And those who control the past control the future.



What sickens me is that now teachers say certain events happened just for the sake of happening. It should honestly be how it was before, back when kids were taught how everything was done by conspiracy and the such, not just because of the oversimplicity of "good versus evil". Teachers often than not insert too much bias into just one side of the historical story instead of giving a ltitle bit of both sides. Let's take the Atom Bomb and the bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. Most teachers from my perspective, often say that it was more of a good thing because it prevented more casualties on both sides. But truly, was it necessary to kill millions of people, instead of using the A-Bomb to strike down military bases and units? Some may bring it up, but more often than not they leave out the other side of the story. Millions were killed just to stop a major conflict that would leave everybody in pain.

I'm hoping to read 1984 for English, already we've finished an Orwellian short called A Hanging, and I've furthered my reading into 1984. He calls it a parody of a communist society with a leader who has an authoritarian mindset.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 8, 2008)

Some people just can't stand the fact that they lost I guess.


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I'm hoping to read 1984 for English, already we've finished an Orwellian short called A Hanging, and I've furthered my reading into 1984. He calls it a parody of a communist society with a leader who has an authoritarian mindset.



I think 1984 and Animal Farm are both more or less satires of the Soviet Union... I'm pretty sure at least Animal Farm is.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 8, 2008)

Republican said:


> I think 1984 and Animal Farm are both more or less satires of the Soviet Union... I'm pretty sure at least Animal Farm is.



Basically, yes.

But 1984 was more than *just* a deconstruction of Stalinism. It's critical axis applied just as much to the political right as to the political left in Britain. The British War Cabinet led by Winston Churchill had foisted some pretty interesting untruths on the British public, and Orwell had witnessed quite a few of these working for British intelligence.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Nov 8, 2008)

> Let's take the Atom Bomb and the bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. Most teachers from my perspective, often say that it was more of a good thing because it prevented more casualties on both sides. But truly, was it necessary to kill millions of people, instead of using the A-Bomb to strike down military bases and units? Some may bring it up, but more often than not they leave out the other side of the story. Millions were killed just to stop a major conflict that would leave everybody in pain.



Except that the deaths were more likely around 220,000 at most with the total exposed estimated around 300,000. Plus Hiroshima and Nagasaki did actually have military/strategic targets. 

Funny enough most people tend to ignore the more conventional bombing attacks, like the firebombing of Tokyo which left over 100,000 dead or that of Kobe leaving more than 80,000 dead. The more you know...


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

Republican said:


> I think 1984 and Animal Farm are both more or less satires of the Soviet Union... I'm pretty sure at least Animal Farm is.



If I recall, 1984 was more based around the idea that a nation was gradually becoming totalitarian. I don't think it revolved more around the history of the Soviet Union and Stalin's leadership, it could be thought up of as what would happen to a country such as the United States, something to remind us that we should be prepared for and such.



NanoHaxial said:


> Except that the deaths were more likely around 220,000 at most with the total exposed estimated around 300,000. Plus Hiroshima and Nagasaki did actually have military/strategic targets.
> 
> Funny enough most people tend to ignore the more conventional bombing attacks, like the firebombing of Tokyo which left over 100,000 dead or that of Kobe leaving more than 80,000 dead. The more you know...



And yet the chemicals from the after-effects still linger Hiroshima and Nagasaki.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> What sickens me is that now teachers say certain events happened just for the sake of happening. It should honestly be how it was before, back when kids were taught how everything was done by conspiracy and the such, not just because of the oversimplicity of "good versus evil". Teachers often than not insert too much bias into just one side of the historical story instead of giving a ltitle bit of both sides. Let's take the Atom Bomb and the bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. Most teachers from my perspective, often say that it was more of a good thing because it prevented more casualties on both sides. But truly, was it necessary to kill millions of people, instead of using the A-Bomb to strike down military bases and units? Some may bring it up, but more often than not they leave out the other side of the story. Millions were killed just to stop a major conflict that would leave everybody in pain.



History is written by the winners and even then history is just a long debate not a pile of facts.

Besides it's not the schools job to teach you anything useful, just enough to meet state standards.


----------



## Republican (Nov 8, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Basically, yes.
> 
> But 1984 was more than *just* a deconstruction of Stalinism. It's critical axis applied just as much to the political right as to the political left in Britain. The British War Cabinet led by Winston Churchill had foisted some pretty interesting untruths on the British public, and Orwell had witnessed quite a few of these working for British intelligence.



Ah... I see. I've read Animal Farm but only heard the very very basic synopsis of 1984.


----------



## vervex (Nov 9, 2008)

> _"There are a lot of Americans out there that do not fully understand the concept of Socialism or Communism which is why they've elected Obama as president," it says.
> 
> ...
> 
> It decries that Obama "has voiced support for various unconstitutional programs such as the assault weapons ban, universal healthcare, and various schemes for wealth distribution."_



First, you really gotta be mentally retarded to think that Obama is a communist. People who think that actually should re-read the definition of communism and they'll see that it's far from happening in America, whatever services he introduces to his country.

Weapons ban, FREE healthcare, giving the poor more money... Wow, those are bad ideas! Ain't they? No one will surely profit of that


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> History is written by the winners and even then history is just a long debate not a pile of facts.
> 
> Besides it's not the schools job to teach you anything useful, just enough to meet state standards.



Thank God for parents then.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Thank God for parents then.



And Television.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> First, you really gotta be mentally retarded to think that Obama is a communist. People who think that actually should re-read the definition of communism and they'll see that it's far from happening in America, whatever services he introduces to his country.
> 
> Weapons ban, FREE healthcare, giving the poor more money... Wow, those are bad ideas! Ain't they? No one will surely profit of that



Communist or not, those ARE bad ideas. A weapons ban is a direct violation of the Second Amendment, and as a Supreme Court case has decided, it backed up the amendment. If it's Free healthcare, surely the money will just magically fucking appear, right guys?


...guys? 

Giving the poor money? The only way that'll happen is if we did what Bill Clinton proposed as a "workfare". Either that, or do background checks on them to see if they deserve taxpayer money.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> And Television.



Only the History channel.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Thank God for parents then.



I was talking about books written by the losers and watchers of history.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I was talking about books written by the losers and watchers of history.



Well most of those sources do have biased opinions rather that straightforward facts so, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Nov 9, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> I didn't know the President _*ELECT*_ could get impeached.
> 
> 
> Lol @ these idiots. These are the type of people Believe It, Simulacrum, Seventh Dan, Beyonderz, all those ignant mofos would be best friends with.



These blogs consist in Believe It! and his 700 dupes


----------



## drache (Nov 9, 2008)

why are we giving these bakas attention?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 9, 2008)

drache said:


> why are we giving these bakas attention?



Sort of a bukkake impulse.


----------



## beads (Nov 9, 2008)

If you ask me, racism has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Mael (Nov 9, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> These blogs consist in Believe It! and his 700 dupes



Most likely.  Dispatch Spess Mehrens to purge them of their idiocy.



Jello_Biafra said:


> Sort of a bukkake impulse.



Thanks for ruining my appetite.


----------



## beads (Nov 9, 2008)

Republican said:


> I think 1984 and Animal Farm are both more or less satires of the Soviet Union... I'm pretty sure at least Animal Farm is.



And let's not forget Brave New World, which is a satire of America. And it was written in the '30s. Freaky, eh?


----------



## drache (Nov 9, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Sort of a bukkake impulse.


 
I think I can safely say you're alone in that impluse.


Now back to your cave!


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 9, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Thanks for ruining my appetite.



Always happy to help, comrade 



drache said:


> I think I can safely say you're alone in that impluse.
> 
> 
> Now back to your cave!



That was my honest assessment of everyone in the thread. This means you too, drace 

*marches back to Commie cave*


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 9, 2008)

drache said:


> I think I can safely say you're alone in that impluse.
> 
> 
> Now back to your cave!



Bukkake? So how did this thread end up with caves and bukkake?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 9, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> Bukkake? So how did this thread end up with caves and bukkake?



A masterful threadjack on the part of yours truly, *bows*


----------



## drache (Nov 9, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> Bukkake? So how did this thread end up with caves and bukkake?


 


Why, why, why did you have to link anything on that?

on a side note, careful I'm not sure that's allowed outside of the Bathhouse



Jello_Biafra said:


> Always happy to help, comrade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well forunately there is noone named drace here 





Jello_Biafra said:


> A masterful threadjack on the part of yours truly, *bows*


 

Damn striaght it's your fault you dirty commie


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 9, 2008)

drache said:


> Damn striaght it's your fault you dirty commie



It's what I do. 

Now, if you'll excuse me, I must go put my threadjacking skills to use to derail another thread that is long past it's prime.


----------



## Mael (Nov 9, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> It's what I do.
> 
> Now, if you'll excuse me, I must go put my threadjacking skills to use to derail another thread that is long past it's prime.



Spess Mehrens helped bring my appetite back...that and an egg and cheese sammich. 

But I'm all anxious to see what threadjack will be next!


----------



## Xion (Nov 9, 2008)

I wonder what High Crimes he has committed for people to argue that he needs to be impeached.

Did he start an illegal war?


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Spess Mehrens helped bring my appetite back...that and an egg and cheese sammich.
> 
> But I'm all anxious to see what threadjack will be next!



stop giving me urges to play dawn of war.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

Xion said:


> I wonder what High Crimes he has committed for people to argue that he needs to be impeached.
> 
> Did he start an illegal war?



He probably will.


----------



## drache (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> He probably will.


 
okay and I think you'll probably walk into a wall later today.

Now are we done trying being silly?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 9, 2008)

Butthurt republicans should just stop while they are well....

behind


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

drache said:


> okay and I think you'll probably walk into a wall later today.
> 
> Now are we done trying being silly?



You have no clue what his plans for Iran are, do you?


----------



## drache (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> You have no clue what his plans for Iran are, do you?


 
I have more of a clue I think then you do.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 9, 2008)

OOOOOOOOO A Facebook group


SHIT JUST GOT SERIOUS


----------



## Xion (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> He probably will.



Well we can't all beat Bush in everything.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

drache said:


> I have more of a clue I think then you do.



He put the options on the table for Iran. I hope you know what that means, lest I be burdened to explain it to you.



Xion said:


> Well we can't all beat Bush in everything.



That's what Obama's for.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Nov 9, 2008)

They haven't impeached Bush yet, there's no way they'll ever impeach Obama.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, some people that are for Obama really don't know what they're talking about. 

But don't think I know everything either, of course.


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2008)

Dr. Obvious said:


> They haven't impeached Bush yet, there's no way they'll ever impeach Obama.



plz we still have two more months


----------



## drache (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> He put the options on the table for Iran. I hope you know what that means, lest I be burdened to explain it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Obama's for.


 
Oh no!

Obama's (as you rather stupidly and cryptically said) 'put the options on the table for Iran'.

run for the hills!









This is just inane, just because there's options don't mean they will be pursued nor does that mean they are the *first* choice options.


At the rate you're going we're going to have to impeach every president that ever was and ever will be.  So thank you for proving once again you know not what you talk about.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

drache said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Obama's (as you rather stupidly and cryptically said) 'put the options on the table for Iran'.
> 
> ...



GG for not knowing what he was talking about when he was debating with Hillary Cunton.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 9, 2008)

man i can't wait till 'Bama tags the white walls of the white house with the gang signs of the south side crips


----------



## Ral (Nov 9, 2008)

They are probable the people who voted for McCain. -_-



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> man i can't wait till 'Bama tags the white walls of the white house with the gang signs of the south side crips





Thats most likely to happen.


----------



## TheAmaya (Nov 9, 2008)

That is quite impossible for him to be impeached if he hasn't become president yet. I didn't like either candidate this run around, but I'm interested in what Obama is going to do in office. He will soon become the Bush of this country if he doesn't do what he promised quickly after becoming President. Especially in the interests of creating more jobs for the so many people who have lost them, but it will be difficult because so many of our jobs have gone over seas and if the people don't get what they want then his dedicated supporters will turn against him. I see a few interesting years in the future, for sure.


----------



## drache (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> GG for not knowing what he was talking about when he was debating with Hillary Cunton.


 

You know this is a fun conversation, you make a bunch of cryptic immature statements involving nothing of substance; I then mock you.

You then completely ignore the substance (again) and go back to making silly statements.

But as fun as this is, if you have nothing substanctive to say I'm not going to help you spam up your post count.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 9, 2008)

drache said:


> You know this is a fun conversation, you make a bunch of cryptic immature statements involving nothing of substance; I then mock you.
> 
> You then completely ignore the substance (again) and go back to making silly statements.
> 
> But as fun as this is, if you have nothing substanctive to say I'm not going to help you spam up your post count.



Why do you even argue with Painkiller? 

He's already shown to have a lackluster knowledge of the politics he talks as an expert on and does nothing but make hyperbolic claims and strawman.


----------



## drache (Nov 9, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Why do you even argue with Painkiller?
> 
> He's already shown to have a lackluster knowledge of the politics he talks as an expert on and does nothing but make hyperbolic claims and strawman.


 
Because he does occassionally have something interesting to say, because I have hope for him one day, because I rather can't help myself and because I can.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

drache said:


> You know this is a fun conversation, you make a bunch of cryptic immature statements involving nothing of substance; I then mock you.
> 
> You then completely ignore the substance (again) and go back to making silly statements.
> 
> But as fun as this is, if you have nothing substanctive to say I'm not going to help you spam up your post count.



Do your God Damned research. He said he would put the options on the table for Iran. Last time I checked, Iran is allies with Russia, who has a permanent grudge with us. Now, what do you think would happen if we went to war with Iran while also being in Iraq, Afghanistan, and other parts of the fucking world?



Adonis said:


> Why do you even argue with Painkiller?
> 
> He's already shown to have a lackluster knowledge of the politics he talks as an expert on and does nothing but make hyperbolic claims and strawman.



Oh, shut up. You're only agreeing with Obama just because he's black, or he promises false change and hope while in reality he's going to put you up for the same politics for four years which won't do SHIT, or God forbid even try to fuck us over.


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Oh, shut up. You're only agreeing with Obama *just because he's black,* or he promises false change and hope while in reality he's going to put you up for the same politics for four years which won't do SHIT, or God forbid even try to fuck us over.



black has nothing to do with it even if who your talknig to is black 95% of black amrica is democratic anyways


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

hammer said:


> black has nothing to do with it even if who your talknig to is black 95% of black amrica is democratic anyways



Which brings me to my next subject, we're not supposed to be a Democracy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Which brings me to my next subject, we're not supposed to be a Democracy.



Backtracking a little bit, your saying the only reason we're agreeing with him is because he's black? You do know after that statement people aren't going to take you seriously no matter what you say correct?


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Backtracking a little bit, your saying the only reason we're agreeing with him is because he's black? You do know after that statement people aren't going to take you seriously no matter what you say correct?



wait people have before


----------



## Masaki (Nov 9, 2008)

Idiots in America?  What a surprise.  

If Bush hasn't been impeached for illegally starting a war that caused thousands of lives, I don't think Obama will be impeached for being black.



Deamiel said:


> This has almost nothing to do with Obama's policies.  This is all because McCain/*Palin* got a bunch of rednecks to believe that Obama was a Terrorist, a socialist, a racist and the Anti-Christ.
> 
> Sad.



Fixed.



Painkiller said:


> Do your God Damned research. He said he would put the options on the table for Iran. Last time I checked, Iran is allies with *Russia, who has a permanent grudge with us.* Now, what do you think would happen if we went to war with Iran while also being in Iraq, Afghanistan, and other parts of the fucking world?



Sorry, but what is a "permanent grudge" in regards to international relations?  I'm pretty sure all of that stuff with America breaking away from Britain is long forgotten.  Not to mention that Germany and Japan aren't burning American flags these days.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Backtracking a little bit, your saying the only reason we're agreeing with him is because he's black? You do know after that statement people aren't going to take you seriously no matter what you say correct?



People DO agree with him just because he's black. Just like how people voted him for the same damn reason. I can bet you there is someone who will agree with him just because of this simple fact.



Masaki said:


> Idiots in America?  What a surprise.
> 
> If Bush hasn't been impeached for illegally starting a war that caused thousands of lives, I don't think Obama will be impeached for being black.



Some want him impeached for more complex reasons than such.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Sorry, but what is a "permanent grudge" in regards to international relations?  I'm pretty sure all of that stuff with America breaking away from Britain is long forgotten.  Not to mention that Germany and Japan aren't burning American flags these days.



Ever since WWII, Russia, back then known as the Soviet Union was pissed off at us for not showing them the development of nuclear capabilities. This in turn leads to the Space Race, the Arms Race, the Cuban Missile Crisis, the Cold War, using third world countries to fight each other instead of actually fighting each other for obvious reasons, differences in economic and political beliefs and opinions, the leaders of their time, the missile defense plan with Poland, Russia signing deals with other countries to have missile bases near NATO secured nations, etc., etc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> People DO agree with him just because he's black. Just like how people voted him for the same damn reason. I can bet you there is someone who will agree with him just because of this simple fact.





> Oh, shut up. *You're only agreeing with Obama just because he's black*, or he promises false change and hope while in reality he's going to put you up for the same politics for four years which won't do SHIT, or God forbid even try to fuck us over.



That's what i was calling bullshit, calling people out on it in here, you don't know about their reasons, don't expect them to have minds of their own and you'll be the one looked at as a joke.


----------



## drache (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Do your God Damned research. He said he would put the options on the table for Iran. Last time I checked, Iran is allies with Russia, who has a permanent grudge with us. Now, what do you think would happen if we went to war with Iran while also being in Iraq, Afghanistan, and other parts of the fucking world?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, shut up. You're only agreeing with Obama just because he's black, or he promises false change and hope while in reality he's going to put you up for the same politics for four years which won't do SHIT, or God forbid even try to fuck us over.


 




You missed my point, go reread my post since I've already addressed this.




Painkiller said:


> Ever since WWII, Russia, back then known as the Soviet Union was pissed off at us for not showing them the development of nuclear capabilities. This in turn leads to the Space Race, the Arms Race, the Cuban Missile Crisis, the Cold War, using third world countries to fight each other instead of actually fighting each other for obvious reasons, differences in economic and political beliefs and opinions, the leaders of their time, the missile defense plan with Poland, Russia signing deals with other countries to have missile bases near NATO secured nations, etc., etc.


 
You are either:

A troll
So stupid that I question how you even know how to breathe
Or have been badly failed by your teachers.


While this is hilarious it's a gross oversimplification of the cold war and it's roots and causes.

Please go back and complete your education because the cold war didn't happen just because of nuclear secerts.


----------



## FrostXian (Nov 9, 2008)

Nemesis said:


> Now don't get me wrong I KNOW that these are the lunatic fringe but hell has any other president had calls for impeachment BEFORE they took office.



All of them.


----------



## KaySee (Nov 9, 2008)

the people of this country are truly idiots
he hasn't even done anything yet and they want to impeach him already?
....how pathetic


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

KaySee said:


> the people of this country are truly idiots
> he hasn't even done anything yet and they want to impeach him already?
> ....how pathetic



If you stopped jacking off to him and actually looked up his voting records, you'd see why,


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> If you stopped jacking off to him and actually looked up his voting records, you'd see why,



arnt you the one fapping to ron paul? you relly shouldnt talk.


----------



## Republican (Nov 9, 2008)

KaySee said:


> the people of this country are truly idiots
> he hasn't even done anything yet and they want to impeach him already?
> ....how pathetic



It's a facebook group of like 1000 people and a couple of bloggers, lol. Get a grip. It's not even significant. This isn't the first or last time.


----------



## Surreal (Nov 9, 2008)

............ _@@@__
......_____//____?__\________
- ---o------CARE-POLICE----@)
-----`-- (0)======+===0)--

Get used to things like that.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

hammer said:


> arnt you the one fapping to ron paul? you relly shouldnt talk.



Don't believe those Obama supporters. They think they're know-it-alls.


----------



## drache (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Don't believe those Obama supporters. They think they're know-it-alls.


 
Hey it's not our fault we're smarter then you 

And are you lying or what? Because you've often in the past voiced strong support for Ron Paul and his insane idea to just get rid of taxes.


----------



## Surreal (Nov 9, 2008)

drache said:


> Hey it's not our fault we're smarter then you
> 
> And are you lying or what? Because you've often in the past voiced strong support for Ron Paul and his insane idea to just get rid of taxes.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## beads (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Which brings me to my next subject, we're not supposed to be a Democracy.



Super Duper thread Hijack.


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> If you stopped jacking off to him and actually looked up his voting records, you'd see why,



How has voting on anything qualify him for impeachment?


----------



## Xion (Nov 9, 2008)

KaySee said:


> the people of this country are truly idiots
> he hasn't even done anything yet and they want to impeach him already?
> ....how pathetic



Yes. All five moron people represent the opinion of the whole.


----------



## yes (Nov 9, 2008)

That's stupid.


----------



## Surreal (Nov 9, 2008)

Xion said:


> Yes. All five moron people represent the opinion of the whole.




What do you think, how many of those 57,434,084 that voted McCain would support this?


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> How has voting on anything qualify him for impeachment?



He voted yes on Gun Control, he voted yes on the FISA Act, he voted present on the Iraq War, he voted yes on a possible Iran War, he voted yes on all of Bush's executive orders, and countless others.


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> He voted yes on Gun Control, he voted yes on the FISA Act, he voted present on the Iraq War, he voted yes on a possible Iran War, he voted yes on all of Bush's executive orders, and countless others.



Again how is voting for somthing reason for impeachment?


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

hammer said:


> Again how is voting for somthing reason for impeachment?



If that corrupt politician gets into office, kiss your guns, your rights, and your ass goodbye.


----------



## iander (Nov 9, 2008)

Impeach Churchill!


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> If that corrupt politician gets into office, kiss your guns, your rights, and your ass goodbye.



Ok again what is there to impeech him with.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> kiss your guns goodbye.



 That's not how gun control works.


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> He voted yes on Gun Control, he voted yes on the FISA Act, he voted present on the Iraq War, he voted yes on a possible Iran War, he voted yes on all of Bush's executive orders, and countless others.



Maybe he deserves to be impeached, but has he actually done something that would make him deserve impeachment?


----------



## drache (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> He voted yes on Gun Control, he voted yes on the FISA Act, *he voted present on the Iraq War*, he voted yes on a possible Iran War, he voted yes on all of Bush's executive orders, and countless others.


 




And there you lose *all* remaining crediblity.


1) You can not vote present in teh US National Senate you can either vote yah or nay or abstain.

Those are the only choices.


2) Obama couldn't have voted on teh war as he wasn't a National senator.


Now every should just leave Painkiller alone, he's either a troll or dangerously misinformed and doesn't seem to want to accept it.


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2008)

drache said:


> And there you lose *all* remaining crediblity.
> 
> 
> 1) You can not vote present in teh US National Senate you can either vote yah or nay or abstain.
> ...




but arnt trolls funny?


----------



## Aina (Nov 9, 2008)

...


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

drache said:


> And there you lose *all* remaining crediblity.
> 
> 
> 1) You can not vote present in teh US National Senate you can either vote yah or nay or abstain.
> ...



He was a Senator, none the less. Him and that cunt of a woman Hillary voted yes on Iraq, or at least she did. He voted present on it.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> He was a Senator, none the less. Him and that cunt of a woman Hillary voted yes on Iraq, or at least she did. He voted present on it.



Obama was a State Senator at the time of the Iraq War vote. He didn't vote for or against it. However, he's on the record as opposing it if not before it then not long after it(although you might argue this to a degree).

Hilary voted for it. Obama's VP and Chief of Staff *DID *vote for the Iraq War.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

NanoHaxial said:


> Obama was a State Senator at the time of the Iraq War vote. He didn't vote for or against it. However, he's on the record as opposing it if not before it then not long after it(although you might argue this to a degree).
> 
> Hilary voted for it. Obama's VP and Chief of Staff *DID *vote for the Iraq War.



There's something fishy going on if he wanted Biden and Rahm and they voted eys on the war. I can't quite put my finger on it, but I do smell something evil lingering in the air.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 9, 2008)

Or you are just being a Republican.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> Or you are just being a Republican.



God Damnit, don't fucking label me the same as those God Damned Neo-Cons. I fucking hate Neo-Cons. I'm a Libertarian/Constitutionalist/Independant, thank you. Neither McCain nor Obama was suited for such a position, same goes for their VPs.


----------



## Xion (Nov 9, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> Or you are just being a Republican.



Are Republicans the new Nazis already?


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> God Damnit, don't fucking label me the same as those God Damned Neo-Cons. I fucking hate Neo-Cons. I'm a Libertarian/Constitutionalist/Independant, thank you. Neither McCain nor Obama was suited for such a position, same goes for their VPs.



You're not 18 you belong to no political party and only chumps register with one in the first place.


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Nov 9, 2008)

All those people who are calling for impeachment are just pissed off McCain supporters. 

We've already seen how rude and ignorant McCain supporters (go search up McCain's concession speech) are so I'm not surprised by this.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 9, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> You're not 18 you belong to no political party and only chumps register with one in the first place.



in other words his opinions don't matter because he doesn't have the legal right to vote yet. Now let the audlts talk this one out Painkiller 

All kidding aside, for cripes sake the guy hasn't even been sworn in yet and people are calling for an impeachment. All these negative nancys just aim to be sour pusses throughout the whole 4 years don't they?


----------



## Republican (Nov 9, 2008)

I wouldn't want that freakin guy in my party.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 9, 2008)

Republican said:


> I wouldn't want that freakin guy in my party.



What                       ?


----------



## Mael (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> God Damnit, don't fucking label me the same as those God Damned Neo-Cons. I fucking hate Neo-Cons. I'm a Libertarian/Constitutionalist/Independant, thank you. Neither McCain nor Obama was suited for such a position, same goes for their VPs.



Dude seriously...


We get it.  You're mad that Ron Paul or Ralph Nader or some other one-trick pony third party candidate's not in and an economy that you really don't have much of an impact with won't go the way you want it.  It's honestly starting to annoy me.  Obama won, deal with it or try to start some cute little teen revolution like that LaDouche guy from Code Geass.

Also, neocon =/= all Republicans.


----------



## Oujisama (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL 160 members? It would be disturbing if it were AT LEAST 10,000 members, but come on, whats a group of 160 people gonna do. As if there weren't McCain supporters during the race, why is this even news.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> God Damnit, don't fucking label me the same as those God Damned Neo-Cons. I fucking hate Neo-Cons. I'm a Libertarian/Constitutionalist/Independant, thank you. Neither McCain nor Obama was suited for such a position, same goes for their VPs.



You're not 18 yet. No one cares.


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 9, 2008)

that's out of line, clearly...he won, he earned it


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 9, 2008)

It appears that my efforts to kill this thread have failed. The Spess Mehreens are not pleased


----------



## Mashy (Nov 10, 2008)

> Another Facebook group of the same name has 160 members and urges others to join because "we might as well get a head start on the impeachment of Obama."





> Yet another Facebook group, "Impeach Barack Hussein Obama," has 160 members.



samefags             .


----------



## Fin (Nov 10, 2008)

Well he hasn't done any damage *yet*


----------



## Bender (Nov 10, 2008)

^

Correct more like they're doing damage to the country than he is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2008)

Here's a fun fact about facebook groups, to post on their board, you have to join...so half of those people probably joined to argue with the idiots who started it.

I might get the link and post this for them:


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2008)

Barack _*HUSSEIN*_ Obama. I just love how those who dislike him still refer to him with his full name or stress his middle name, like it's going to make a difference now...the election is over.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 10, 2008)

> It decries that Obama "has voiced support for various unconstitutional programs such as the assault weapons ban, universal healthcare, and various schemes for wealth distribution."



Sounds exactly like things a redneck would freak out about. Oh, and wouldn't you know rednecks vote for republicans because they dont want to lose their dear semi-automatic, over-priced guns? They also support the senseless bombings of other nations that could well lead to us being bombed back? Oh, and a lot of rednecks are also racist, homophobic, and otherwise bigots. Hmmmmm.....

I highly doubt that Obama was the first to have impeachment requested by others so early on.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2008)

When someone said that in my presence I just repeat it with a normal tone before saying John _*Sidney*_ McCain, to show them how silly it sounds.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 10, 2008)

I am kind of in a wierd place; a democrat among all redneck friends with their respective assault rifles -_-


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Nov 10, 2008)

pics of member of the blog:


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 10, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> pics of member of the blog:



lol what happened to her? She get bruised up by the dunken hog roundup back at the farm?


----------



## Phancy Pants (Nov 10, 2008)

Why would a facebook group be taken seriously at all? It's a social networking website...

If you looked hard enough I bet you could find a group dedicated to the humane rights of animals you probably haven't heard of (probably because they've been made up). Point is: Seriously, wtf?


----------



## Surreal (Nov 10, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> I am kind of in a wierd place; a democrat among all redneck friends with their respective assault rifles -_-



And yet, you voted McCain? ^_____^


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 10, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Which brings me to my next subject, we're not supposed to be a Democracy.



Holy shit, the rest of the world had better start liberating you right away.


----------



## Camille (Nov 10, 2008)

I bet half of those 6000 or so members joined just to flame the group


----------



## drache (Nov 10, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> There's something fishy going on if he wanted Biden and Rahm and they voted eys on the war. I can't quite put my finger on it, but I do smell something evil lingering in the air.


 





oh yeh dear gods



Yes painkiller there is a vast conspiracy in which the butt pirates are attemtping to subvert Obama's adminstration 


Seriously you need to get back to reality, none of your accusation even make sense much less are possible.


And if you don't know the difference between a *State* Senator and a *National* Senator then there's no hope for you.


----------



## MastaFencer (Nov 10, 2008)

Xion said:


> You transcend mortal politics.



lol, Immortals have Politics? Hidan is a smart ass.


bama


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2008)

drache said:


> oh yeh dear gods
> 
> Yes painkiller there is a vast conspiracy in which the butt pirates are attemtping to subvert Obama's adminstration
> 
> ...



You keep forgetting drache, it's just because Ron Paul or Nader aren't in there.  Everything else in the beef he has is just filler.


----------



## Camille (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought a president could only be impeached if he/she commited a crime against the country? 

Silly Facebook groups


----------



## drache (Nov 10, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> You keep forgetting drache, it's just because Ron Paul or Nader aren't in there. Everything else in the beef he has is just filler.


 
Yeah you're probably right, I forgot how fantical Paul supporters are.


You know it's funny because they all too often are quick to accuse others of thier own faults.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 10, 2008)

Considering it's facebook groups I wouldn't take it too seriously, groups calling for the old facebook design attract more than 500k members.


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2008)

Jio said:


> Considering it's facebook groups I wouldn't take it too seriously, groups calling for the old facebook design attract more than 500k members.



Facebook has become an abomination of what it was once.  I remember when it for college kids/recent grads and *ONLY* them.  Adding high-schoolers was retarded along with pretty much anyone nowadays.  My use and attention towards that website is now nigh non-existent.

So it's a Facebook group huh?  Well as long as kids who *can't even vote* can join I won't give it an iota of legitimacy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Facebook has become an abomination of what it was once.  I remember when it for college kids/recent grads and *ONLY* them.  Adding high-schoolers was retarded along with pretty much anyone nowadays.  My use and attention towards that website is now nigh non-existent.
> 
> So it's a Facebook group huh?  Well as long as kids who *can't even vote* can join I won't give it an iota of legitimacy.



Most of the people who I see in the group are college aged. I still really like facebook, my problem is that the people on there don't understand how stable the new design is compared to the old, it took getting used to, but I like it. 

On the other subject, the group looks straight up racist, I found the largest one and it literally states that anyone would have been better, Hilary, McCain, Paul, Romney...its just them saying, why not a white person basically.


----------



## Grape (Nov 10, 2008)

lol.

Good luck, Obama will most likely be one of the greatest Presidents of this and the previous century. In my opinion, he may even surpass Clinton. 

Impeach? How about you take a step into the current times? Actually it might be better for you to sit and stew in your own idiocy for the next *EIGHT* years.

On the topic of Socialism and Communism, I don't see why a mix of socialism and democracy can't exist. People argue that simple principles  of socialism are what make it fail. Why can't people sit and work out these issues. The main idea can still remain, just re-work details. 

I have always thought socialism was a good solution for our economic downfalls. Even before I ever heard the word socialism, I thought of the same basic ideas, and thought it would be good to deal with the inevitable greed and corruption that has gone hand in hand with our country since its founding.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2008)

You have got to be fucking kidding me! 

How the hell do you try to impeach someone before they even get in office and actually try to do anything? Talk about sore losers.


----------



## drache (Nov 10, 2008)

Jio said:


> Considering it's facebook groups I wouldn't take it too seriously, groups calling for the old facebook design attract more than 500k members.


 
A facebook grouped organized OBama's first campaign rally before Obama had staff.

Facebook was used heavily by the Obama campaign to reach out to new and undecided voters.

I wouldn't underestimate Facebook's reach or power.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 10, 2008)

Rednecks = lol

THEY TOOK OUR JERBS!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> Rednecks = lol
> 
> THEY TOOK OUR JERBS!



GIT 'ER DUN!!!


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 10, 2008)

Well unless those 160 members are members of congress and the supreme court this just aint gonna happen unless Obama actually screws up first.


----------



## Republican (Nov 10, 2008)

drache said:


> A facebook grouped organized OBama's first campaign rally before Obama had staff.
> 
> Facebook was used heavily by the Obama campaign to reach out to new and undecided voters.
> 
> I wouldn't underestimate Facebook's reach or power.



You're ridiculous, lol.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2008)

Republican said:


> You're ridiculous, lol.



The truth is...ridiculous?


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 10, 2008)

Nemesis said:


> I guess the moral is for the few.  If your person can't win an election you can always try to impeach.



Well, I guess it just goes to show that Republicans haven't had an original idea, or anything new to say, since the Clinton Administration.

And when the hell did "Communism" make such a comeback? What is "terrorism" now, chopped liver? When the "T-word" stops having any effect, you fall back on the "C-word" instead?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2008)

neko-sennin said:


> Well, I guess it just goes to show that Republicans haven't had an original idea, or anything new to say, since the Clinton Administration.



Why is it just republicans, that group I found was all three major parties. Started by Hilary supporters.


----------



## Republican (Nov 10, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The truth is...ridiculous?



Tell me with a straight face that the prospect of a Facebook group leading to Obama's impeachment isn't ridiculous.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 10, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why is it just republicans, that group I found was all three major parties. Started by Hilary supporters.



Because they're the only ones actually capable of it, and after the last couple years, I'd look up Vegas odds that they'll try to impeach before his term's half done, especially if he makes them look any worse.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2008)

Republican said:


> Tell me with a straight face that the prospect of a Facebook group leading to Obama's impeachment isn't ridiculous.



Well duh, but you acted like what drache said about how facebook helped him was ridiculous. Look at it this way, the Republicans are trying to make use of Facebook now... 



neko-sennin said:


> Because they're the only ones actually capable of it, and after the last couple years, I'd look up Vegas odds that they'll try to impeach before his term's half done, especially if he makes them look any worse.



Well I'm telling you the group, the big one is from a Hilary supporter. And that others are capable.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 10, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> You're not 18 you belong to no political party and only chumps register with one in the first place.



I'll put myself wherever I God Damned please.



ReasonableDoubt said:


> *All those people who are calling for impeachment are just pissed off McCain supporters.*
> 
> We've already seen how rude and ignorant McCain supporters (go search up McCain's concession speech) are so I'm not surprised by this.



I wouldn't even touch him with a ten foot pole



kakoishii said:


> in other words his opinions don't matter because he doesn't have the legal right to vote yet. Now let the audlts talk this one out Painkiller
> 
> All kidding aside, for cripes sake the guy hasn't even been sworn in yet and people are calling for an impeachment. All these negative nancys just aim to be sour pusses throughout the whole 4 years don't they?



My opinions matter, damnit.



Republican said:


> I wouldn't want that freakin guy in my party.



The only reason he's in your fucking corrupt party is because no one gives a shit about the 3rd party system, and how the media completely ignores candidates who would do a much better job than Obama.



WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Dude seriously...
> 
> 
> We get it.  You're mad that Ron Paul or Ralph Nader or some other one-trick pony third party candidate's not in and an economy that you really don't have much of an impact with won't go the way you want it.  It's honestly starting to annoy me.  Obama won, deal with it or try to start some cute little teen revolution like that LaDouche guy from Code Geass.
> ...



No, I'm made because people like you are too fucking retarded to realize that Obama has his own shady connections. Look at his voting records, look at his affiliation with the CFR, look at what he sais about the Patriot Act, the Military Commisions Act, the FISA Act, etc., and what the fuck is a Code Gayass?

Today's current Republicans are all fucking Neo-Cons. Don't deny this basic fact.



Gamma Akutabi said:


> You're not 18 yet. No one cares.



People should care.



dummy plug said:


> that's out of line, clearly...he won, he earned it



Look up his voting records for Christ sakes.



Grrblt said:


> Holy shit, the rest of the world had better start liberating you right away.



The only ones that needs changing are the ignorant dumbfucks of America who think McCain or Obama will do shit for us.



drache said:


> oh yeh dear gods
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only one who needs to take the reality pill is you.



WalkingMaelstrom said:


> You keep forgetting drache, it's just because Ron Paul or Nader aren't in there.  Everything else in the beef he has is just filler.



They can do a damn better job than your false prophet.



drache said:


> Yeah you're probably right, I forgot how fantical Paul supporters are.
> 
> 
> You know it's funny because they all too often are quick to accuse others of thier own faults.



Fuck you buddy, you just think this black messiah of yours will actually suck your dick and give you money at the same time.


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I'll put myself wherever I God Damned please.
> 
> *Meh...registering yourself in anything is overrated.  You can still vote for whomever you want.*
> 
> ...



My answers in bold because multi-quoting all this was a pain in the ass.


----------



## hammer (Nov 10, 2008)

> 3. No not all Republicans are neocons. Ron Paul ran under the Republican banner. Is he a neocon?


 owned


----------



## Grape (Nov 10, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I'll put myself wherever I God Damned please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh man you're fucking confused. 

The third party system fails. These days, it's hard enough to convince people to vote or not vote for one party or the other. Obviously *YOU* should be smart enough to figure out that you have to vote for the lesser of *two* evils. 

The other parties are stupid because they think they can succeed, when in fact all they do is make it that much harder for the _right_ person to get in office.

Instead they should be smart, and go about it as President Elect Obama has. Working from the inside of one of the two major parties, to bring real change to his own party, and the government itself. 

But no, they just want to confuse people, and be independent...

"OMGz! Looks at me gais! I lose 2 fucking times but ONE DAYZ I ARE Goin 2 winz its allz!" - Ralph Nader 

To be quite blunt, it's selfish. It's like a pitcher begging the coach for just one more inning, when he has already given up 6 runs in the previous 2 innings. He's just a selfish prick who doesn't care about the team or millions of fans.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 10, 2008)

> Meh...registering yourself in anything is overrated. You can still vote for whomever you want.



I don't give a darn



> You say this like it's the olden days when lepers were avoided at all costs. Seriously man it's silly.



But McCain IS like a leper, a crotchety old leper who knows nothing.



> No they do not...especially since you seem to rage all the damn time without your old coot RP in the White House.



Just because I'm not 18 just yet does not mean you can insult my opinion because of said age difference.




> 1. Blow me. I'm not retarded and probably smarter than you. You whine and rage like the teenager you are while I try to approach this with a more level head. Are you seriously going to try and bring up Ayers again?



I don't give a darn about Ayers or Weather Underground, and don't undermine my intelligence, you sack of shit.



> 2. Nader is a schmuck who couldn't accomplish shit and Ron Paul...man all I hear is getting rid of taxes and non-intervention. Get back to me when your head isn't up your ass with ideals.



I rather we NOT get into war with Iran. As a matter of fact, we never should've economically assimilated ourselved with the world. Sure, neutrality wasn't all such a bad thing, but look at what happened at how we got pulled into the World Wars.



> 3. No not all Republicans are neocons. Ron Paul ran under the Republican banner. Is he a neocon?



Unlike Bush and McCain, Ron Paul is actually a Republican.



> People should care.
> 
> According to the Constitution no you don't really have as much of a say. You aren't in the Armed Forces, you don't have a 9-5 job, you don't vote, and I'm pretty sure they don't care as much about you in just about anything.



According to the Constitution, it says nothing about age. It's all about the amendments.



> Whoop dee fucking doo. I did look up his voting record and wasn't really disturbed. Quit being butthurt about the past because that seems to be the only ammunition you have.



Either you were lazy into looking at all of his records, or you're just trying to cover up the truth.



> I'll dispatch the Wahmbulance. You honestly think your cute little 3rd party candidates were going to accomplish anything? Let's see what happens and if Obama does actually do something for the American people, and not just you and your little RP buddies,



You're God Damned right they would. They would get more accomplished in one term than Obama would with two terms.



> Says the boy who advocates isolationism and everything that would've applied back in 1908.



Look where we're at now, no thanks to the current foreign policies. 



> Doubt it...and he's not my false prophet. He's the POTUS-elect and he's not a socialist. Quit being a douchebag.



Right, because free health care, or mostly free, isn't socialist. 




> Again you get hostile with race, killing your platform. Hell I've already seen you post the word ^ (use bro) so what hope do you have. Why don't you start this revolution you keep preaching about instead of filling the forum with empty words? Honestly you're being a bitch. You're being worse than Palin supporters. Just stick to your metal and imagine the Ron Paul Revolution in your little head.



Only because you fail to see the other side of the fence. Maybe if you stopped sucking Obama's dick and sucking his testicles named "Hope" and "Change", you'd muster up all of your brain cells to comprehend what they're talking about.



hammer said:


> owned



Ron Paul carries Republican qualities, unlike Bush and McCain.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 10, 2008)

Knox said:


> Oh man you're fucking confused.
> 
> The third party system fails. These days, it's hard enough to convince people to vote or not vote for one party or the other. Obviously *YOU* should be smart enough to figure out that you have to vote for the lesser of *two* evils.



Jesus fucking Christ, they only "fail" because the media fails to rightly and justly portray them. They have the right to be portrayed just as much as the corrupt two party system. The only difference is that third party candidates AREN'T corrupt. maybe that's why they "Fail". They "fail" because they're not corrupt. And just because Obama's the lesser of the two evils doesn't make him good enough for the American people. We can do a LOT better than Obama.



> The other parties are stupid because they think they can succeed, when in fact all they do is make it that much harder for the _right_ person to get in office.



There's the fact that the media ignores them, brainwashing people to give them the idea that there are only two parties.



> Instead they should be smart, and go about it as President Elect Obama has. Working from the inside of one of the two major parties, to bring real change to his own party, and the government itself.



They ARE being smart. Obama isn't going to do shit. He's a DEMOCRAT. Do you know what kind of government DEMOCRATS favor?



> But no, they just want to confuse people, and be independent...



Like how the media does? 



> "OMGz! Looks at me gais! I lose 2 fucking times but ONE DAYZ I ARE Goin 2 winz its allz!" - Ralph Nader



Where there's a will, there's a way.



> To be quite blunt, it's selfish. It's like a pitcher begging the coach for just one more inning, when he has already given up 6 runs in the previous 2 innings. He's just a selfish prick who doesn't care about the team or millions of fans.



Obama doesn't give a shit about you, in fact, you'd have a better chance of a third party candidate giving more of a shit to you than Obama.


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2008)

No buddy...you're being an idealist that can't seem to accept the fact that Barack Obama is going to be the POTUS and that isolationism is stupid.  One of my professors, Andrew Bacevich (really smart guy), dealt with a student who preached isolationism.  After laughing he went on for twenty minutes about how in today's global economy, isolationism is the dumbest thing in the world?  Oh and about being pulled into the World Wars?  Remember what happened back in December 1941?  That harbor in Hawaii that was attacked by the Japanese?  Seems like they made the choice for us.  Read up on history some time, you might learn something about how even shutting yourself off from conflict won't prevent you from being dragged into it.  But hey, North Korea shouldn't be alone in it's isolationist policies...let's join them...just for shits!

Nader wouldn't bring change nor would Paul.  You wanna know why?  There's a Congress filled with either Democrats or Republicans that would shoot down a lot of the bullshit they'd try to come up with.  Checks and balances...they haz them.

P.S.  How do you, a 17-year-old kid who can't vote yet and isn't a big player in the DC game, know that Obama doesn't give a shit about us?  Please tell me how some third-party lost-causer would be different?


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 10, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> No buddy...you're being an idealist that can't seem to accept the fact that Barack Obama is going to be the POTUS and that isolationism is stupid.  One of my professors, Andrew Bacevich (really smart guy), dealt with a student who preached isolationism.  After laughing he went on for twenty minutes about how in today's global economy, isolationism is the dumbest thing in the world?  Oh and about being pulled into the World Wars?  Remember what happened back in December 1941?  That harbor in Hawaii that was attacked by the Japanese?  Seems like they made the choice for us.  Read up on history some time, you might learn something about how even shutting yourself off from conflict won't prevent you from being dragged into it.  But hey, North Korea shouldn't be alone in it's isolationist policies...let's join them...just for shits!



No, I just don't accept the fact that he's going to "change" Washington seeing as he's one of those corrupt politicians who took special interest and lobbyist money...AFTER HE SAID HE WAS AGAINST IT. Your professor must be a left-wing nut to think that isolationism was the dumbest thing in the world. We put ourselves in an isolationist policy in the industial era to advance ourselves without the need of resources from other counties, an era of which we were prosperous. It's our fault we let Britain pull us into the World Wars just because they couldn't fucking handle it themselves. They were practically sucking our dicks because we were an Arsenal of Democracy. And speaking of Pearl Harbor, maybe if we didn't, oh, I don't know, PLACE AN EMBARGO ON JAPAN, we wouldn't have lost so many people. Just because North Korea's in isolation doesn't mean I believe in the same type of isolation that they forcefully have.



> Nader wouldn't bring change nor would Paul.  You wanna know why?  There's a Congress filled with either Democrats or Republicans that would shoot down a lot of the bullshit they'd try to come up with.  Checks and balances...they haz them.



How the fuck do you know that they won't bring their version of change, which results in them actually helping the middle man out? How the fuck do you know that Obama won't fuck us in the ass? How the FUCK do you know Congress won't be played in their favor?



> P.S.  How do you, a 17-year-old kid who can't vote yet and isn't a big player in the DC game, know that Obama doesn't give a shit about us?  Please tell me how some third-party lost-causer would be different?



Because, unlike you, I've taken some time to research this false prophet, or as you should call him, Mabus. Third party candidates actually give a shit about the American people. And the media ignores them, so...the media doesn't give a darn about us while in turn only portrays the "benevolent" two party system. How do you know the Neo-Cons and the Democrats give a shit about us? This War on Terror is BULLSHIT. Why should anyone give up some of their liberty for "security"? As a wise Benjamin Franklin once stated:

_"Those who give their freedom for security deserve neither security nor freedom."_


----------



## hyakku (Nov 10, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> No, I just don't accept the fact that he's going to "change" Washington seeing as he's one of those corrupt politicians who took special interest and lobbyist money...AFTER HE SAID HE WAS AGAINST IT. Your professor must be a left-wing nut to think that isolationism was the dumbest thing in the world. We put ourselves in an isolationist policy in the industial era to advance ourselves without the need of resources from other counties, an era of which we were prosperous. It's our fault we let Britain pull us into the World Wars just because they couldn't fucking handle it themselves. They were practically sucking our dicks because we were an Arsenal of Democracy. And speaking of Pearl Harbor, maybe if we didn't, oh, I don't know, PLACE AN EMBARGO ON JAPAN, we wouldn't have lost so many people. Just because North Korea's in isolation doesn't mean I believe in the same type of isolation that they forcefully have.



Are you fucking retarded? You have to be straight stupid to think that this country in today's society could possibly dream of being isolationist. You have to be straight retarded. After an IR or Poli Sci class come back after a year of real school and say that with a straight face. LMAO, isolationism in the 21st century. That works out real well for all those RICH countries that try that, I mean North Korea's just blossoming!

And what the fuck are you talking about, you either support isolationism or you don't. What you are probably talking about (which, again, you shouldn't run your mouth without knowing what your talking about) is non-interventionist foreign policy commonly found with libertarians, which asserts that a country take little to no part in foreign relations policy but encourage complete free trade/travel for all people in the economic system. Not only will that not work, but that's not isolationism, which requires both inaction in foreign affairs/non interventionism AND a practice of protectionism along with other philosophies. 

all it seems like you are talking about is promoting free trade and employing selective engagement which is a long fucking shot away from isolationism.




> How the fuck do you know that they won't bring their version of change, which results in them actually helping the middle man out? How the fuck do you know that Obama won't fuck us in the ass? How the FUCK do you know Congress won't be played in their favor?



I notice something about you; you are a strong supporter of double standards. Literally every single question you just asked can be asked to your candidate, those are all stupid fucking questions. Unless we can read the future those are ridiculous questions to make until we see actual RESULTS.




> Because, unlike you, I've taken some time to research this false prophet, or as you should call him, Mabus. Third party candidates actually give a shit about the American people. And the media ignores them, so...the media doesn't give a darn about us while in turn only portrays the "benevolent" two party system. How do you know the Neo-Cons and the Democrats give a shit about us? This War on Terror is BULLSHIT. Why should anyone give up some of their liberty for "security"? As a wise Benjamin Franklin once stated:
> 
> _"Those who give their freedom for security deserve neither security nor freedom."_



Benjamin franklin didn't live in a world of nukes, chemical warfare and economic instability on such epic proportions. Are you saying we should have just left afghanistan alone? Obama doesn't support the IRaq war along with many republicans, democrats and indepedents. You are complaining about an administration that is on its way out, so stop applying it to the obama campaign.

Now I'm sure you'll have your flurry of nonsensical arguments asserting foreign policy philosophies that are either erroneous or that you grossly misunderstand while stringing an incoherent amount of curse words asserting your intelligence as a near adult. It's getting kind of cute actually.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I'll put myself wherever I God Damned please.



That's not how the party system works.


But honestly do you really believe 3rd party candidates aren't corrupt? Every politician is corrupt from your local mayor to the president. They all lie cheat and steal. They'd all sell-out their loyal base for a chance to win something they really want. Nader and Paul are no different aside from the fact that neither has a chance since both are almost as crazy as Sarah Palin. 

America wasn't founded on what you think it was, it was founded on the rich getting richer and the poor getting fucked over. Please read a fucking history book, or even a magazine article on the subject. 

Please stop taking quotes from the 1700-early 1900's and trying to apply them to today. No country as big as America can work without a strong a strong government that has quite a bit of control over its' peoples lives. In a world where you can go from New York to London in 8 hours instead of 8 months all that isolationist, small government bullshit falls to pieces. In a world where news can reach America 30 seconds after it happens in Japan you can't turn a blind eye to the world. And in a world where workers have actual rights and robots or prisoners(slaves)do most of the unskilled and some some of the skilled labor you'll never have another "Pull yourself by the bootstrap" moment.


Edit:
Also could you please provide some links to the stuff you "researched" Websites, book titles, news paper articles, anything would be appreciated.


----------



## Surreal (Nov 10, 2008)

What baffles me is how everyone is arguing with a rage teen with no life experience and poor education who also believes the meaning of life is found in heavy metal songs.

What the hell.

This forum is seriously fucked up.


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2008)

Surreal said:


> What baffles me is how everyone is arguing with a rage teen with no life experience and poor education who also believes the meaning of life is found in heavy metal songs.
> 
> What the hell.
> 
> This forum is seriously fucked up.



Sorry...I guess I gave him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 10, 2008)

hyakku said:


> Are you fucking retarded? You have to be straight stupid to think that this country in today's society could possibly dream of being isolationist. You have to be straight retarded. After an IR or Poli Sci class come back after a year of real school and say that with a straight face. LMAO, isolationism in the 21st century. That works out real well for all those RICH countries that try that, I mean North Korea's just blossoming!



The only one who should be questioned on their political I.Q. is you. As I've said before, had it not been for England for pulling us into these continual messes, we would not have assimilated ourselves in these shitholes. 



> And what the fuck are you talking about, you either support isolationism or you don't. What you are probably talking about (which, again, you shouldn't run your mouth without knowing what your talking about) is non-interventionist foreign policy commonly found with libertarians, which asserts that a country take little to no part in foreign relations policy but encourage complete free trade/travel for all people in the economic system. Not only will that not work, but that's not isolationism, which requires both inaction in foreign affairs/non interventionism AND a practice of protectionism along with other philosophies.



Either way, we should NOT be sticking our noses up the world's ass just to piss off every other fucking nation. Alot of fucking countries are pissed off at us, why? Because soldiers from OUR military are still stationed in a SHITLOAD of countries. We shouldn't give a darn what other countries do, it's none of our God Damned business, unless it threatens our way of living. Other than that, FUCK the countries who don't need our help.



> all it seems like you are talking about is promoting free trade and employing selective engagement which is a long fucking shot away from isolationism.



Like I said, either way would be nice, as long as we stop trading with China untill they clean up their fucking act.



> I notice something about you; you are a strong supporter of double standards. Literally every single question you just asked can be asked to your candidate, those are all stupid fucking questions. Unless we can read the future those are ridiculous questions to make until we see actual RESULTS.



Here's a little something even your feeble mind can hopefully comprehend:

RESEARCH YOUR FUCKING MESSIAH BEFORE YOU SPEW SHIT FROM THAT ORIFICE YOU CALL A MOUTH



> Benjamin franklin didn't live in a world of nukes, chemical warfare and economic instability on such epic proportions. Are you saying we should have just left afghanistan alone? Obama doesn't support the IRaq war along with many republicans, democrats and indepedents. You are complaining about an administration that is on its way out, so stop applying it to the obama campaign.



Those quotes cannot be specified just to the old world, but they can be used as a general rule of thumb. Just because Obama wants to get out of Iraq and Afghanistan doesn't mean he doesn't want to invade Iran, or any other middle-eastern country. Afghanistan is just one of those countries we should have not even thought of invading to "spread democracy" (AKA imperialism).



> Now I'm sure you'll have your flurry of nonsensical arguments asserting foreign policy philosophies that are either erroneous or that you grossly misunderstand while stringing an incoherent amount of curse words asserting your intelligence as a near adult. It's getting kind of cute actually.



And your misunderstanding of the current situations are quite hilarious, so to speak.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 10, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> That's not how the party system works.
> 
> 
> But honestly do you really believe 3rd party candidates aren't corrupt? Every politician is corrupt from your local mayor to the president. They all lie cheat and steal. They'd all sell-out their loyal base for a chance to win something they really want. Nader and Paul are no different aside from the fact that neither has a chance since both are almost as crazy as Sarah Palin.
> ...



Prove that your hated freedom-loving politicians are "corrupt". Technically speaking, our country was founded by freemasons, nice try though.



Surreal said:


> What baffles me is how everyone is arguing with a rage teen with no life experience and poor education who also believes the meaning of life is found in heavy metal songs.
> 
> What the hell.
> 
> This forum is seriously fucked up.



Well fuck you too, asshole.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2008)

Please help us research Obama a link to a non-wiki article would be great.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 10, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Please help us research Obama a link to a non-wiki article would be great.



Do it your God Damned self, I'm not your fucking maid.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 10, 2008)

One thing I ought to add: "Change". Really now? Even South Park pokes fun at what kind of change is to come.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Prove that your hated freedom-loving politicians are "corrupt". Technically speaking, our country was founded by freemasons, nice try though.


Ignoring arguments doesn't make them go away Painkiller. Nader is more crazy then corrupt but he has lied about the little things all politicians do like what kind of house he lives in and stuff like that. You also have Ron Paul linked to some very controversial writings that he has denied any real connection to this may or not be true I stopped researching it after two weeks of googling when I realized it didn't matter. You also have Ron Paul lying about how he'd never run as anything other then a Republican iirc. 

Freemasonry does not counter anything I said, and the fact that you refuse to show evidence to all your "False Messiah" claims seems to indicates that you don't have any credible sources. You constantly say you've "seen thing" well share it with the unenlightened masses. If what you've seen is so clear, concise, and logical then everyone should start agreeing with you. You see the funny thing about the burden of proof is you have to prove Obama is some Nostradomic Antichrist just as I have to prove all politicians are corrupt.


----------



## drache (Nov 10, 2008)

Republican said:


> You're ridiculous, lol.


 
Why?

Because I merely pointed out the truth? I'm guessing you're still in denial or just refusing to give social outreach programs like facebook thier due.

Really though I don't care in the end what you think. 



Painkiller said:


> The only one who needs to take the reality pill is you.


 





Tell me again who's claiming something that's impossible? That's right you are.

But nice try 




Painkiller said:


> Fuck you buddy, you just think this black messiah of yours will actually suck your dick and give you money at the same time.


 
I'm going to make this simple, if you can't stand your beliefs being mocked and satirized then you should leave the internet and never come back.

I am not one of your stupid friends who is going to be impressed because you can be vulgar.


Grow the hell up or stop trying to have mature conservations



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The truth is...ridiculous?


 
Apparently it is when it's inconvient.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 10, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Ignoring arguments doesn't make them go away Painkiller. Nader is more crazy then corrupt but he has lied about the little things all politicians do like what kind of house he lives in and stuff like that. You also have Ron Paul linked to some very controversial writings that he has denied any real connection to this may or not be true I stopped researching it after two weeks of googling when I realized it didn't matter. You also have Ron Paul lying about how he'd never run as anything other then a Republican iirc.


I rather have someone who's crazy than someone who knows what they're doing whilst they have a corrupt behavior. And just because Ron Paul has controversial things doesn't make presidents before and during Barack any less innocent. The only reason why he ran for Republican is because the media only focuses on the corrupt two party system. 



> Freemasonry does not counter anything I said, and the fact that you refuse to show evidence to all your "False Messiah" claims seems to indicates that you don't have any credible sources. You constantly say you've "seen thing" well share it with the unenlightened masses. If what you've seen is so clear, concise, and logical then everyone should start agreeing with you. You see the funny thing about the burden of proof is you have to prove Obama is some Nostradomic Antichrist just as I have to prove all politicians are corrupt.



He might as well be the fucking antichrist. Double check his voting records and tell me he's still "innocent".


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I rather have someone who's crazy than someone who knows what they're doing whilst they have a corrupt behavior. And just because Ron Paul has controversial things doesn't make presidents before and during Barack any less innocent. The only reason why he ran for Republican is because the media only focuses on the corrupt two party system.


So he lied? Glad we're on the same page. Also I never said Barrack was innocent, in fact I've implied the opposite. 




> He might as well be the fucking antichrist. Double check his voting records and tell me he's still "innocent".


Already have, I don't see anything on it that indicate he's going to lead the world to destruction.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Nov 10, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> He might as well be the fucking *antichrist*. Double check his voting records and tell me he's still "innocent".



You should actually read Revelation. He's nowhere near deserving of such a title.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Nov 10, 2008)

Im a big Ron Paul fan, but Im pretty sure he's against isolationism.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 10, 2008)

Mibu Clan said:


> Im a big Ron Paul fan, but Im pretty sure he's against isolationism.



Ron Paul advocates non-interventionism.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 10, 2008)

drache said:


> Tell me again who's claiming something that's impossible? That's right you are.
> 
> But nice try


 
And someone who's claiming that they can "change" Washington isn't impossible? 



> I'm going to make this simple, if you can't stand your beliefs being mocked and satirized then you should leave the internet and never come back.
> 
> I am not one of your stupid friends who is going to be impressed because you can be vulgar.
> 
> ...



I don't care what the fuck you think, I'm just stating my beliefs on what we should've done to avoid all of these casualties. I'm being vulgar to prove a god damn point here. If you can't take my way to emphasizing my beliefs, then shut the hell up and get out.



Jinchuriki-san said:


> You should actually read Revelation. He's nowhere near deserving of such a title.



Hell, if they were right about Hitler being Histher, who's to say Obama isn't Mabus?



mystictrunks said:


> So he lied? Glad we're on the same page. Also I never said Barrack was innocent, in fact I've implied the opposite.



At least he didn't lie as much as some of our other politicians, if he did happen to.

Already have, I don't see anything on it that indicate he's going to lead the world to destruction.[/QUOTE]

Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Nov 10, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> Ron Paul advocates non-interventionism.



which is quite different from isolationism


----------



## vervex (Nov 10, 2008)

*I now suggest that everyone remains on topic and respects the rules or Painkiller won't be the only one to be banned.

Thank you for staying civil.*


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2008)

Didn't Ron Paul get like 318,000 popular votes?  That's 0%.  Zero.  I swore last time he at least got one, or Nader did.  



vervex said:


> *I now suggest that everyone remains on topic and respects the rules*


*

You killed the lulz




			or Painkiller won't be the only one to be banned.
		
Click to expand...


But created oh so many more*


----------



## Koi (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, because a thousand disgruntled people on a social networking site really express the nation's opinion.


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 10, 2008)

> Yeah, because a thousand disgruntled people on a social networking site really express the nation's opinion.



Only in the media. 



> Hell, if they were right about Hitler being Histher, who's to say Obama isn't Mabus?



Is this what Painkiller meant by mabus?...:



Couldn't find anything on Histher though. (misspelled?)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2008)

Koi said:


> Yeah, because a thousand disgruntled people on a social networking site really express the nation's opinion.



It's more than just that, people around here are giving dirty looks, there are some really pissed off people. I remember someone just randomly mentioned to me that Obama was going to destroy this country, I wasn't even talking to him about the election. 

And I found one group that had like 200,000 members, so its not a small number really.


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 10, 2008)

> It's more than just that, people around here are giving dirty looks, there are some really pissed off people. I remember someone just randomly mentioned to me that Obama was going to destroy this country, I wasn't even talking to him about the election.
> 
> And I found one group that had like 200,000 members, so its not a small number really.



I can't imagine how many people would have been disgruntled if McCain won the election instead.

Either way, people are going to be angry despite the outcome.

What matters now is how long before they come in agreement with the election and try their best to work with America rather then against it.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2008)

Subconscious said:


> I can't imagine how many people would have been disgruntled if McCain won the election instead.
> 
> *Either way, people are going to be angry despite the outcome.*
> 
> What matters now is how long before they come in agreement with the election and try their best to work with America rather then against it.



It's more like the amount of people and ferocity of anger that differs.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 10, 2008)

Do you think they will succeed?


----------



## hammer (Nov 10, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> Do you think they will succeed?



only in amrica  no


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2008)

Subconscious said:


> I can't imagine how many people would have been disgruntled if McCain won the election instead.
> 
> Either way, people are going to be angry despite the outcome.
> 
> What matters now is how long before they come in agreement with the election and try their best to work with America rather then against it.



Well you have to take into account that I live in Texas, which is probably the largest state to vote for McCain population wise. Also take into account I live out on the edge of the city where there's more hicks.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 10, 2008)

vervex said:


> *I now suggest that everyone remains on topic and respects the rules or Painkiller won't be the only one to be banned.
> 
> Thank you for staying civil.*



No, thank you.


----------



## Grape (Nov 11, 2008)

*Yes, we can*


----------



## Garlock (Nov 11, 2008)

Republican said:


> Very, very likely.


Happened a lot with Bush both terms



ZeroBlack said:


> I didn't know the President _*ELECT*_ could get impeached.
> 
> 
> Lol @ these idiots. These are the type of people Believe It, Simulacrum, Seventh Dan, Beyonderz, all those ignant mofos would be best friends with.


 



CX said:


> Ha, but you know how circular it is right? Go right enough and you'll become a Hitler yourself.




And there goes that rule again


----------

